# Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct



## Odie

What if...


----------



## adnj

Sh!+ just got real.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrussGott

be interesting to see if they upgrade the screens and if the new Marq model gets that ...


----------



## Odie

While it will be expensive, if the Fenix Solar comes to fruition..watch out.


----------



## GrussGott

Odie said:


> While it will be expensive, if the Fenix Solar comes to fruition..watch out.


Yeah, agreed, that will be a monster that'll cause most current garmin owners to upgrade, and create a stampede of people on the sidelines who've been thinking of switching from apple and/or getting a fitness watch

I really like the Marq Captain, but am thinking the price will come down especially if new models come out with better screens and solar ... in that scenario, i'd probably go for the solar


----------



## Maddog1970

IMHO it’s been the lack of solar that has hindered the Garmin.......

Battery life of 2-4 days tops, using the “stuff”....GPS, heart rate, etc.......solar would be a game changer if they keep the size under control.


----------



## Maddog1970

Double post gremlins again....


----------



## Servus

Excited we may be ;-)


----------



## stockae92

Great news, except for solar. I am still a little skeptic about Garmin going solar. I will believe that when I see it. (then wait for Fenix 7 with solar to upgrade since I want them to have 1 or 2 generation to work out the bugs)


----------



## Odie

*Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*

Well, there may be some substance to these watches. That's all I can say but we'll see around CES '20 (edit: maybe sooner).


----------



## Odie

Peekaboo, I see you Fenix 6x:


----------



## Odie

Confirmed:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07W3Q3671/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_CPftDb9VQMVR0


----------



## GrussGott

Odie said:


> Confirmed:


Wow, released Aug 29th, that's a heck of a lot sooner than 2020

Pics for the lazy:

















































Fit for performance with rugged, sophisticated design that features a big 1.4" Sunlight-readable display (36% larger Than previous Fenix models) with bezels in stainless steel, titanium or diamond-like carbon (DLC) coating

Features enhanced wrist heart rate (data and information provided by the device is intended to be a close estimation of your activity and Metrics tracked, but may not be precisely accurate)

Advanced training features include pacepro for grade-adjusted pace guidance throughout your activity Plus environmentally adjusted Vo2 Max and training status estimates

Navigate the outdoors with preloaded TOPO maps, ski maps for over 2, 000 worldwide ski resorts, multiple global navigation satellite system (GPS, GLONASS and Galileo) support and built-in sensors for 3-axis compass, gyroscope and barometric altimeter

Support for Garmin Pay contactless payments (not all countries and payment Networks eligible), music storage W/ premium streaming service (May require a premium subscription) support, smart notifications (when paired with a compatible smartphone)

*Product description*
With a big, sunlight-readable 1.4" display that's 36% larger Than previous Fenix® models, The Fenix 6x Pro and Fenix 6x sapphire multisport GPS watches add mapping, music and more to your workouts. They offer training status, running/cycling dynamics and environmentally adjusted Vo2 Max estimates. Both models feature a first-of-its-kind pacepro™ feature that helps keep your pacing strategy on track, Providing grade-adjusted guidance as you run a course. Styled for all-day wearability, these versatile watches come with preloaded topo maps and ski maps for more than 2, 000 worldwide ski resorts. Other highlights include enhanced wrist heart rate (The data and information provided by these devices is intended to be a close estimation of your activity and metrics tracked, but may not be precisely accurate), smart notifications (when paired with a compatible smartphone), pulse ox (this is not a medical device and is not intended for use in the diagnosis or monitoring of any medical condition) sensing, Garmin Pay™ contact less payments (not all countries and payment networks are eligible) and more. Customizable power Manager modes let you see and control how various settings and sensors impact battery life. Sapphire editions add the quality and durability of a scratch-resistant sapphire lens and other premium materials.


----------



## johnywatcha

So no solar? And how about the Instinct Tactical Coyote? I might hold off on buying now if it's gonna be bigger than the current ones. Or is it just a new color with no hardware changes?


----------



## GrussGott

More 6 pics


----------



## GrussGott

and the Garmin instinct tactical is here too for $350


----------



## aks12r

link no longer works 
solar one indicated in the link below Fenix 6X Solar 
https://gadgetsandwearables.com/2019/08/09/garmin-fenix-6x/


----------



## GrussGott

aks12r said:


> link no longer works
> solar one indicated in the link below Fenix 6X Solar
> https://gadgetsandwearables.com/2019/08/09/garmin-fenix-6x/


ha - that' why i copied the text and pulled over the pics, I thought that might happen ... but interesting part is the pre-order capability and the release date of Aug 29th. Was that a mistake? A tentative, not confirmed date?

The latter would make more sense since the toothpaste is out of the tube and any buyers who've seen this will likely wait for the new release, so what purpose does it serve to pull down the link??

Unless the date is unconfirmed and/or Garmin is running into quality / release issues


----------



## nyamoci

I love the solar idea. Would this be similar to Casio where solar helps supplement the need to charge? This would be helpful as they release new fw as some really chewed through my f5

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

GrussGott said:


> ha - that' why i copied the text and pulled over the pics, I thought that might happen ... but interesting part is the pre-order capability and the release date of Aug 29th. Was that a mistake? A tentative, not confirmed date?
> 
> The latter would make more sense since the toothpaste is out of the tube and any buyers who've seen this will likely wait for the new release, so what purpose does it serve to pull down the link??
> 
> Unless the date is unconfirmed and/or Garmin is running into quality / release issues


All the topics and posts on the Garmin forum were deleted, so one would think that there is substance to 8/29 as being a release date. Surprised that they're going to release it now and not CES but this is designed for the Xmas sales in mind.


----------



## gaijin

I just pre-ordered the Instinct Tactical for shipment 13 August - we'll see.



















HTH

Edit to add:

The specific model I ordered is black:


----------



## aks12r

gaijin said:


> I just pre-ordered the Instinct Tactical for shipment 13 August - we'll see.
> 
> HTH
> 
> Edit to add:
> 
> The specific model I ordered is black:


Gaijin - where did you order from? I've been hankering for a solar Fenix for a couple of years now - still trying to source the specs though before pulling the trigger


----------



## Odie




----------



## gaijin

aks12r said:


> Gaijin - where did you order from? I've been hankering for a solar Fenix for a couple of years now - still trying to source the specs though before pulling the trigger


No solar on the Instinct Tactical, you need the fenix 6 for that ;-)

But if you still want the Instinct Tactical, try where I ordered it here: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07VQJGLJV?pf_rd_p=183f5289-9dc0-416f-942e-e8f213ef368b&pf_rd_r=V996YKW1BP8GJJAWS7RR&th=1


----------



## gaijin

Forum software still wants to dupe posts :-s


----------



## randb

I dont see anything physically different with the instinct tactical over the original. Is it just software differences? If so there is very little reason to upgrade. You'd be crazy to really use this for parachuting, as such gimmicky in my opinion. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

Other than color and a few software tweaks for Tactical features, I don’t see anything myself. While I prefer the all black Instinct, the 5+ meets my needs cosmetically and the Mk1 for my diving needs.


----------



## johnywatcha

Could someone post what software tweaks did they do with the Tactical Instinct? If I'm not mistaken I saw something related to parachute and night vision. Good for me if it drive's down the price of the original Instinct a little more.


----------



## Odie

johnywatcha said:


> Could someone post what software tweaks did they do with the Tactical Instinct? If I'm not mistaken I saw something related to parachute and night vision. Good for me if it drive's down the price of the original Instinct a little more.


Stealth Mode (shuts down all signals coming from the watch)

Backlight that works with NVG

We'll get the official announcement soon, that's when we can confirm everything.


----------



## johnywatcha

Odie said:


> Stealth Mode (shuts down all signals coming from the watch)
> 
> Backlight that works with NVG
> 
> We'll get the official announcement soon, that's when we can confirm everything.


Thank you. I'll be looking forward to this one.


----------



## johnywatcha

Odie said:


> Stealth Mode (shuts down all signals coming from the watch)
> 
> Backlight that works with NVG
> 
> We'll get the official announcement soon, that's when we can confirm everything.


Thank you. I'll be looking forward to this one.


----------



## gaijin

Odie said:


> We'll get the official announcement soon, that's when we can confirm everything.


Just dropped on the Garmin site - availability is 1-3 business days: https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/690051?zebratwo=CJ&cjevent=4ec30c5dbd8711e981e202840a1c0e0c&utm_source=CJ&utm_medium=Text

HTH


----------



## johnywatcha

gaijin said:


> Just dropped on the Garmin site - availability is 1-3 business days: https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/690051?zebratwo=CJ&cjevent=4ec30c5dbd8711e981e202840a1c0e0c&utm_source=CJ&utm_medium=Text
> 
> HTH


Oh man the price tag on the original looks even more tempting now. I'm looking at Instinct to be my first smart watch.


----------



## johnywatcha

gaijin said:


> Just dropped on the Garmin site - availability is 1-3 business days: https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/690051?zebratwo=CJ&cjevent=4ec30c5dbd8711e981e202840a1c0e0c&utm_source=CJ&utm_medium=Text
> 
> HTH


Oh man the price tag on the original looks even more tempting now. I'm looking at Instinct to be my first smart watch.


----------



## Servus

https://mightygadget.co.uk/garmin-fenix-6-vs-fenix-5-plus-vs-forerunner-945/


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

And today:

https://mightygadget.co.uk/new-garmin-fenix-6-leak-confirms-much-of-what-we-know/


----------



## KiwiWomble

....so the 6s will only be avaliable in that rose gold colour?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

KiwiWomble said:


> ....so the 6s will only be avaliable in that rose gold colour?


No, they will be a feminine version and male version like on the previous version.

The all black sapphire Fenix 5S Plus was (is) a great watch.

The new thing now is the "normal version" with no maps and the "pro" with cartography and then the "sapphire" with cartography too.

Also it seems like they will be 3 sizes of screen: 1,2" 1,3" and 1,4"... And different resolution 280x280 for the X version.

Let see also if they will be released as soon as 29th of August ...

I wonder if Rainmaker has passed all his summer with those new toys to test. ;-)


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Another article with specs as given by ActiveJR.

The three resolutions 6S 240x240 the 6 260x260 and the 6X 280x280
need to be confirmed... I wonder if those new resolutions will change things for the applications on the market... Will the 6X have a black ring when using a 240x240 application on its 280x280 screen ?

With my Galaxy watch 46mm, I'm now used to 1.3" (33 mm) Super AMOLED (360 x 360) and it is an eye candy. ;-)

Here the article anyway:

https://the5krunner.com/2019/08/21/garmin-fenix-6-specifications/


----------



## Odie

For those that are interested:

https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/641479/pn/010-02158-10#

Sales are now live.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

and a video from DCRainmaker:


----------



## stockae92

Great update.

I am going to wait for the next solar iteration, when they have 6 *plus *pro solar or 7 pro solar to see if I am bored with my 5X.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

A Fenix 6X Sapphire has been ordered. Solar will wait for better panels. 10% price for 10% battery... not this time. 

and no sapphire on Solar...? I want sapphire. 
"This panel is of course far larger than that of the thin bezel strip, but is also getting 10% of the sun's rays, due to the display blocking much of it. Importantly though, both panels are fully under *a single sheet of Gorilla Glass.* Meaning, you won't accidentally scratch the bezel solar panel anymore than you'd normally scratch your watch face."

Ready for the 11000 words review of DCrainmaker ?

https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2019/08/garmin-fenix6-pro-solar-series-review.html


----------



## Rocket1991

Nemo_Sandman said:


> A Fenix 6X Sapphire has been ordered. Solar will wait for better panels.










Like these? It take a lot of time to charge Garmin 230 mAh battery or 300 mAh with watch sized solar array.
At 100% efficiency direct sunlight can provide maximum sized Garmin with 2-8 hr charging time.
Problem is transparent solar cells are 1% efficient compared to non transparent 12-17%.


----------



## Odie

Nemo_Sandman said:


> A Fenix 6X Sapphire has been ordered. Solar will wait for better panels. 10% price for 10% battery... not this time. :-D
> 
> Ready for the 11000 words review of DCrainmaker ?
> 
> https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2019/08/garmin-fenix6-pro-solar-series-review.html


I ordered the F6 w/ Sapphire, should be here tomorrow.


----------



## GrussGott

I'd love to be able to compare the specs table on the site to the instinct - i'll try DC's comparo ...


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Odie said:


> I ordered the F6 w/ Sapphire, should be here tomorrow.


My European 6X should be here Saturday... Looking forward to seeing your pictures ! ;-)


----------



## KiwiWomble

.....my little wrists mean i need the "s" models (Fenix 1 and 3 looked pretty big on me) so will wait to see if the next round put solar in the "s"


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp;amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*

Touch down of a stunning European Titanium Sapphire Fenix 6.
The 6X Pro was not available. Sooo... 
My Nick Mankey hook strap is on ready! 
Then a James Band Archerband to fit the great case. 
The battery was down so up to charge first....

Odie? Your turn mate! 









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Odie

*Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*

And this... MIL-810G










Pictures soon, updating Maps


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp;amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Odie said:


> And this... MIL-810G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures soon, updating Maps


Congratulations Odie !! Eventually neither of us went for the X factor ?

I have changed my mind after being able to try both. The Fenix 6 got a very nice enhanced screen and I don't feel like I need to wear a Diving Computer big 51mm saucer anymore those days. 47mm is more than enough for Every Day Wearing. :-D

Oh mine was battery flat and at full charge claims "6d" (six days) of autonomy. I guess there is some sort of "learning" for that display. What display yours ? Ah update 14d now that I have stopped the constant OX acclimatation !! ;-)

Picture of my Grey Spectre for good measures.

Oh "funny" typo on the Garmin 6X box it claims "GPS mode: 3 hours".... Three hours ?? Aaaargh...

BTW tomorrow I got a parcel with Fenix 6X Sapphire coming to me from Irun in Toulouse (great shop BTW). But as I have allready purchased the Titanium at LePape in Paris, so the big boy will go back to some happy owner. The good thing in buying from the Internet is the possibility to cancel an order...


----------



## GrussGott

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp;amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Nemo_Sandman said:


> I don't feel like I need to wear a Diving Computer big 51mm saucer anymore those days.


Looks GREAT Nemo!!

I think you made the right size choice as that looks perfect and swank on your wrist - are you into all of the sports, just like the style/features, and/or what's you primary use-case?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*



GrussGott said:


> Looks GREAT Nemo!!
> 
> I think you made the right size choice as that looks perfect and swank on your wrist - are you into all of the sports, just like the style/features, and/or what's you primary use-case?


Thank for the very nice words. As a reporter and film director or writer, I often need to prove where I have been, how long. Editors want to know for example... Also places where I need to come back, spots I have notice. .. 
So GPS in all weather conditions, cartography, also compass to be on the good side of natural lighting, changing of the lights and the weather... All of this is a must.

I don't run but I walk and hike and swim... 
Even snorkeling and scuba dive. 
Also altitude accommodation is a nice touch when going in the mountains for reporting...

Having the opportunity to receive important message on my wrist without leaving my fingers from all those camera settings... When it starts to rain... Very handy.

Well I have been a huge user of ProTreks and ABC G-Shocks. Got my first compass Casio back in the 90's, got the first barometric Casio and later G also in the 90's.... Always needed to get some location information.
My first GPS watch was in 2000 and it was a Casio a friend of mine, French commando gave to me for a month of testing. It took ages to get a fix in the city urban canyons and it was using camera batteries. 
I remember when Clinton stopped the jamming of non military GPS receivers too...

I loved my Fenix 5X and 5X+ to the Instinct which is a great great tool for a great price. 
That Grey Specter is going to be the cherry of my wrist cakes... 

Pictures for good measure. 
The pleasure to be able to see the colour screen in the sunlight.... Priceless!


----------



## gaijin

And the fenix 6X Pro checks in:



















I am very pleased with this new model. Since I "upgraded" my fenix 3 (mineral glass crystal) to a tactix Bravo (Sapphire crystal) I have been disappointed by the relastively dim and low contrast display of the sapphire crystal models. Bought a tactix Charlie and returned it - dim, low contrast display; bought a fenix 5X Plus and returned it - dim, low contrast display (both had Sapphire crystals). Bought an Instinct and am very well pleased with the bright, high contrast display, and it is a great watch for what it is, but I wanted more features.

In the hopes of an improved display, I selected the fenix 6X Pro model because it does NOT have a Sapphire crystal - it has a Gorilla Glass 3 crystal. I was not disappointed. The display is as legible as the display on the Instinct (which is saying a lot), but with much higher resolution - no jaggies and messages in a type face I can actually read.

So if you are in search of a bright, high contrast, high resolution display, I would strongly suggest one of the new fenix 6 models with the Gorilla Glass 3 crystals. I have not seen any of the new Sapphire models, but if they are anything like the older Sapphire crystals then they will be dimmer and lower contrast. One indicator that this is the case is Garmin chose the Gorilla Glass 3 for the solar models - presumably to allow more light through than the Sapphire crystal.

Anyway, initial response to the fenix 6X Pro is very positive - definitely worth a look.

And BTW, my 6'4" 250 pound frame seems to like the size of this watch just fine ;-)

HTH


----------



## GrussGott

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Nemo_Sandman said:


> I loved my Fenix 5X and 5X+ to the Instinct which is a great great tool for a great price.


Super slick nemo!

Ok, i have an odd question ... I'm thinking of getting both an Instinct and an F6 ... I like the back-to-basics look of the Instinct and I do a lot of hiking with weights so there's high risk of banging. I"m thinking the light weight, simply UI, and ruggedness of the Instinct could be perfect for that. In F6 would be more my daily wear watch and I would use it for swimming, any work trips, etc OR if I'm going hiking somewhere new, etc. Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## GrussGott

gaijin said:


> And BTW, my 6'4" 250 pound frame seems to like the size of this watch just fine ;-)


great info! Now i'm on the fence ... if I may ask, what's your wrist size?


----------



## stockae92

Congrats guys! You guys are fast!


----------



## gaijin

GrussGott said:


> great info! Now i'm on the fence ... if I may ask, what's your wrist size?


7.5" / 190mm

And yes, I don't see me giving up my Instinct any time soon just for the reasons you suggested - light weight and durability making it suitable for any "rough assignments."

HTH


----------



## GaryK30

gaijin said:


> I am very pleased with this new model. Since I "upgraded" my fenix 3 (mineral glass crystal) to a tactix Bravo (Sapphire crystal) I have been disappointed by the relastively dim and low contrast display of the sapphire crystal models. Bought a tactix Charlie and returned it - dim, low contrast display; bought a fenix 5X Plus and returned it - dim, low contrast display (both had Sapphire crystals). Bought an Instinct and am very well pleased with the bright, high contrast display, and it is a great watch for what it is, but I wanted more features.
> 
> In the hopes of an improved display, I selected the fenix 6X Pro model because it does NOT have a Sapphire crystal - it has a Gorilla Glass 3 crystal. I was not disappointed. The display is as legible as the display on the Instinct (which is saying a lot), but with much higher resolution - no jaggies and messages in a type face I can actually read.
> 
> So if you are in search of a bright, high contrast, high resolution display, I would strongly suggest one of the new fenix 6 models with the Gorilla Glass 3 crystals. I have not seen any of the new Sapphire models, but if they are anything like the older Sapphire crystals then they will be dimmer and lower contrast. One indicator that this is the case is Garmin chose the Gorilla Glass 3 for the solar models - presumably to allow more light through than the Sapphire crystal.
> HTH


Why do the sapphire crystal models have dimmer displays? Are they using a substandard AR coating that cuts down the light transmission? Or does sapphire itself actually transmit noticeably less light than other crystal materials?


----------



## GaryK30

GaryK30 said:


> Why do the sapphire crystal models have dimmer displays? Are they using a substandard AR coating that cuts down the light transmission? Or does sapphire itself actually transmit noticeably less light than other crystal materials?


I found this info in another thread. Sapphire does transmit somewhat less light than mineral glass (or acrylic), but I'm surprised the roughly 10% difference creates a large difference in the brightness of a smartwatch display. Maybe it's a combination of the difference in the transmission and also related to the AR coating used.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/there...al-sapphire-crystal-4891001.html#post48168535


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp;amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*



gaijin said:


> In the hopes of an improved display, I selected the fenix 6X Pro model because it does NOT have a Sapphire crystal - it has a Gorilla Glass 3 crystal. I was not disappointed. The display is as legible as the display on the Instinct (which is saying a lot), but with much higher resolution - no jaggies and messages in a type face I can actually read.
> 
> ...One indicator that this is the case is Garmin chose the Gorilla Glass 3 for the solar models - presumably to allow more light through than the Sapphire crystal.
> 
> HTH


Thank you for the pictures !! It is a stunning Fenix you have here !!

I haven't seen the screen of the 6X Pro Gorilla "on", the sticker was on it.
But if it is as good as the Instinct it should be spectacular with the 280x280 display ! A feast of the eyes !
I heard Gorilla Class 3 or Gorilla DX, I don't know if there is much a difference ? My Samsung Galaxy Watch is Gorilla DX.

I'm very please with my Sapphire 6 display but I would love to see a comparaison between non backlighted Gorilla versus Sapphire.
Would the AR coating make a difference ?

About the Solar model, I heard the (French) company who provide the power glass is providing it "as a whole", which means the Gorilla Glass would be already part of it not added by Garmin in manufacturing.

Here is a picture of my Fenix sapphire in the morning sun with various angle, sun facing me. And another pic indoors inside my office.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*



GrussGott said:


> Super slick nemo!
> 
> Ok, i have an odd question ... I'm thinking of getting both an Instinct and an F6 ... I like the back-to-basics look of the Instinct and I do a lot of hiking with weights so there's high risk of banging. I"m thinking the light weight, simply UI, and ruggedness of the Instinct could be perfect for that. In F6 would be more my daily wear watch and I would use it for swimming, any work trips, etc OR if I'm going hiking somewhere new, etc. Thoughts? Thanks!


I'm not the good person to give you advice: I'm a single watch owner.
When I got two watches, I'm turning mad.

I would go for only one and it would be a Fenix 6. If you don't need cartography you can even go lower on price.
It would cost the price of two instincts. It's matter of taste then. 
The instinct is really something to enjoy as an easy to go instrument. It is light and reliable.
The Fenix 6 got a more exposed glass, the Instinct Bezel is taller and better protection IMHO.
The Fenix got a bigger colour display and following Gaijin's advice is as good on the instinct on the Gorilla version ?
You should try both in a shop. ;-)


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

gaijin said:


> And the fenix 6X Pro checks in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTH


Playing with the display in a Gaijin beads bracelet hommage !

BTW have you installed a titanium bracelet on yours ?










Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

Nemo_Sandman said:


> BTW have you installed a titanium bracelet on yours ?


Yes. It is the Garmin Titanium bracelet for the Descent Mk1:










It's the best one I've found for buckle design, fit and comfort.

HTH


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Not drunken syndrom so far.
Very happy with graphics during activity.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Divine_Madcat

New 6x Solar owner joining the fun. Told myself I was going to be patient enough to see what the 6 release brought out (as a former 3 owner, I was drooling over the 5x+), and was not disappointed. I love my GPS rangeman, but wanted more refined for daily city wear. The 6x solar really fit the bill for me in a few ways:
- The screen is finally the size I feel matches the watch size. It is a great display, and the increased res and size really make it enjoyable.
- The overall UI, while generally the same, is much smoother than previous devices, and is also a joy to use. The simplified widgets are a great feature, and I love how fluid it is overall. 
- Even though it cant keep the watch perpetually changed like my orangemen, I really appreciate being able to give my watch in the field with some patience and sun. I already envision being able to really top it off by putting it in the basic mode and leaving it in the sun a while, and I cant wait to test it out sometime.

For me, i will say the lack of sapphire crystal on the solar is disappointing. Casio, citizen, seiko, etc ,all seem to be able to do it, though i understand the display technology is different. I ordered a pack of basic screen protection, and will see how much it impacts the solar charge. I am willing to take a 10% efficiency hit to keep that beautiful crystal beautiful. 
I am also bummed the fully titanium offering (solar) is done only in gunmetal, and not the dlc of the other model. I ordered an aftermarket titanium bracelet, supposed to be here today (I'll ad a shot when I get it), but it would be nice to get a complete dlc package.

I also noticed my watch reported that it updated last night to 3.00, as I cant find any kind of change log or history on the update.

Overall, I am feeling like this watch is a solid addition to my collection, and will likely get most of my wrist time. Pricey for sure, but not real regrets yet..


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Divine_Madcat said:


> View attachment 14435561
> 
> 
> I also noticed my watch reported that it updated last night to 3.00, as I cant find any kind of change log or history on the update.
> 
> Overall, I am feeling like this watch is a solid addition to my collection, and will likely get most of my wrist time. Pricey for sure, but not real regrets yet..


Congratulations to this beautiful flagship ! It is stunning and very very rare in August !!

The 3.0 is just the normal update to start the fun. Previous version was inhouse and is to be forgotten.
So everybody got 3.0.

UPDATE: Quoting Gaijin on the Garmin Forums:

"I can verify that from Software Version 2.20 to 3.00 the following changes were effected:
GPS: 2.30 to 2.50
CIQ: 3.0.11 to 3.1.2
WHR: 20.04.13 to 20.04.40
Sensor Hub: 2.00 to 2.10"

Have you got the patience of the 3 hours map update? So far I have avoided it... But tonight I will try.

I think (but I need more info) that the (former) French company inventor of the solar glass only provided it with Gorilla Glass.
Gorilla is perhaps a little less resistant to scratch but it is tougher.
Also Gaijin with is 6X Pro Gorilla Glass think it is more sharp than sapphire in terms of transparence, see his post before.
It would explain that choices.

Enjoy your Solar Fenix and give us a lot of pictures of the new band and your experience in solar charging with your unit !

Picture from marketting when the Solar version bezel was silver !! ;-) No photoshop involved... ;-)


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

BTW the Fenix 6 got normal spring bars.
The previous versions used long screws.

The springbars are thick and sturdy similar to the Instinct's but at least it is easy to remove them and try new bands and straps.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Divine_Madcat

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Congratulations to this beautiful flagship ! It is stunning and very very rare in August !!
> 
> The 3.0 is just the normal update to start the fun. Previous version was inhouse and is to be forgotten.
> So everybody got 3.0.
> 
> Have you got the patience of the 3 hours map update? So far I have avoided it... But tonight I will try.
> 
> I think (but I need more info) that the (former) French company inventor of the solar glass only provided it with Gorilla Glass.
> Gorilla is perhaps a little less resistant to scratch but it is tougher.
> Also Gaijin with is 6X Pro Gorilla Glass think it is more sharp than sapphire in terms of transparence, see his post before.
> It would explain that choices.
> 
> Enjoy your Solar Fenix and give us a lot of pictures of the new band and your experience in solar charging with your unit !
> 
> Picture from marketting when the Solar version bezel was silver !! ;-) No photoshop involved... ;-)
> 
> 
> View attachment 14435649


Funny you say that.. in the area I am in, every Best buy near me had at least two in stock. Had no problem just going to the store and getting one. Most stores still have at least 1 around here. I haven't done the map update, as I haven't been around ny laptop long enough to bother (and I figured you could update over the phone, but I was wrong...)

For the glass... while it may be less transparent, I would have rather had the durability to be honest. Since I now have to put on a screen protector, any gains I sharpness are lost on me. Still, as long as it holds up well to daily activity, I will be happy.

Being in Florida, I'll try to get some sunlight shots, assuming weather doesn't go crazy here...


----------



## ronalddheld

Can anyone compare the Fenix 6 with a Galaxy watch?


----------



## Divine_Madcat

ronalddheld said:


> Can anyone compare the Fenix 6 with a Galaxy watch?


I have a s3 frontier. What can I compare for you?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

ronalddheld said:


> Can anyone compare the Fenix 6 with a Galaxy watch?


My 46mm is packed for Ebay but they are very similar in the way they are wearing.
The Fenix 6 "feels" a little less wide and a little thicker but it just a feeling but it is verified by the measurements:

Galaxy Watch: 46 x 49 x 13 mm and 63 grams 
Fenix 6 47 x 47 x 14,70 mm 60 grams (49 grams for my titanium version)

I have adapted my GW bands and strap on the Fenix and so far I use the same settings. So they are "very" similar.


----------



## Odie

Nemo_Sandman said:


> BTW the Fenix 6 got normal spring bars.
> The previous versions used long screws.
> 
> The springbars are thick and sturdy similar to the Instinct's but at least it is easy to remove them and try new bands and straps.
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


People have been questioning why Garmin moved to spring bars and I believe they did that so it's easier to change to other straps. People may ha e been over tightening the system screws and stripping or breaking them (just a thought), so I don't mind the spring bars. It's still MIL Spec, which I'm happy for. I just dropped my F6 a few minutes ago in the kitchen...whew...it was ok.

I REALLY love the new ABC/Compass widget, with the Heading Lock. I missed that from some of my Protrek's. I'm also loving the Timers on the F6..fav feature from the Instinct.


----------



## Servus

Could PLEASE someone set images from the individual modes?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Odie said:


> People have been questioning why Garmin moved to spring bars and I believe they did that so it's easier to change to other straps. People may ha e been over tightening the system screws and stripping or breaking them (just a thought), so I don't mind the spring bars. It's still MIL Spec, which I'm happy for. I just dropped my F6 a few minutes ago in the kitchen...whew...it was ok.
> 
> I REALLY love the new ABC/Compass widget, with the Heading Lock. I missed that from some of my Protrek's. I'm also loving the Timers on the F6..fav feature from the Instinct.


The springbars are the same as the one provided on the instinct. On thing I miss is the hole in the horn which make the removing of the springbars easier (by just pushing with a pin). Anyway this spring bars give the opportunity to mount quality two parts zulu straps.
I have ordered also another Hook Strap by Nick Mankey, as they are the most confortable strap I ever used.
The new one will come in grey to watch the case of my Titanium 6 version.
But so far, the James Bond Specter two parts nylon from Archerband works just fine. Especially Archer as glue two layers of nylon making it more stiff but once worn for a bit so confortable and very very solid.

Thank you for the head up regarding the heading lock ! The new graphics fields including the compass and also the possibility to display the bearing horizontally like on the Descent MKI for example (in the compass fields) is real plus.

To find my Instinct shortcuts, I have custom my hot keys with a long back pressure for "Clocks".
Also "Yoga" is now used again as my stopwatch with "Time Of The Day" field displayed on the same screen -> renamed "Chrono".

One thing which is also a surprise and a pleasure are the new widget view.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Servus said:


> Could PLEASE someone set images from the individual modes?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I will do it. By "mode" you mean Widget, application ? Or you want to see something specific ?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

My watchface and the new view of the widgets.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*

Obliged to do some collage or the orientation of the photo was going crazy.

The first trip of photos is focused on the weather. 
The new widget is perfect IMHO.

And the second photo you see the compass lock with the deviation.
My chrono activity which shows the time of the day and the stopwatch.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

Thanks, Nemo,
I was talking about the pictures!

Looks good.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Servus said:


> Thanks, Nemo,
> I was talking about the pictures!
> 
> Looks good.


Just tell me if you want to more and what you would want to see ?

I would love to see a comparaison between a 6X Pro, a 6X Solar Pro and a 6X Sapphire display. ;-)


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*

Let's try the OEM Orange band.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Divine_Madcat

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Congratulations to this beautiful flagship ! It is stunning and very very rare in August !!
> 
> The 3.0 is just the normal update to start the fun. Previous version was inhouse and is to be forgotten.
> So everybody got 3.0.
> 
> UPDATE: Quoting Gaijin on the Garmin Forums:
> 
> "I can verify that from Software Version 2.20 to 3.00 the following changes were effected:
> GPS: 2.30 to 2.50
> CIQ: 3.0.11 to 3.1.2
> WHR: 20.04.13 to 20.04.40
> Sensor Hub: 2.00 to 2.10"
> 
> Have you got the patience of the 3 hours map update? So far I have avoided it... But tonight I will try.
> 
> Enjoy your Solar Fenix and give us a lot of pictures of the new band and your experience in solar charging with your unit !
> 
> View attachment 14435649


Thanks for the update on the update, glad to have the info on it.
For what its worth, I just updated ALL the maps in an hour; not bad at all. Definitely don't need em all right now, but never hurts to have (not like I am using the storage for other things right now). The Ski, NA, and topo maps will be used, and I am happy to have an easy update process.

My new band is delayed in shipping (thanks stupid Dorian... ugh), so ill post shots when I get it..


----------



## Odie

Enough pictures of the F6 already out there but what the hell, why not add more:


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*

Honey moon in Paris.

Today I have notice how fast it was able to get a GPS fix. It is fast. 
Been using the map function and it workes just great.

The titanium version is light as a feather. The confort is optimum. Adding a leather band is funny as the watch seems so much lighter than the thick wide band.

Dark theme map for good measure.
And the wide leather band to behave like a 6X! 

Nice Black 6 Odie!
There is never enough pictures during honey moons.!


----------



## aks12r

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Nemo_Sandman said:


> Let's try the OEM Orange band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatal


looks sharp on that orange!
am particularly liking the higher def / bigger real estate / and the very cool info screens!

question - Will (are?) the solar panels be enough to recharge the watch to 100% in normal watch mode (no GPS)? So like a slow charge in sunlight / office light? or is it perhaps a 2nd battery as a backup with 6 hours MAX in the tank?


----------



## GrussGott

awesome pics guys - even better if you labeled which F6 model you have, especially for the screen size / resolution question (gorilla glass vs sapphire)


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*



GrussGott said:


> awesome pics guys - even better if you labeled which F6 model you have, especially for the screen size / resolution question (gorilla glass vs sapphire)


It's been labeled since the beginning.

Odie has a 6 Sapphire.
Gaijin has a 6X Pro Gorilla
Divine Madcat got a 6X Pro Solar (Gorilla) 
I got a 6 Sapphire Titanium and sorry for all the honey moon pics. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



aks12r said:


> looks sharp on that orange!
> am particularly liking the higher def / bigger real estate / and the very cool info screens!
> 
> question - Will (are?) the solar panels be enough to recharge the watch to 100% in normal watch mode (no GPS)? So like a slow charge in sunlight / office light? or is it perhaps a 2nd battery as a backup with 6 hours MAX in the tank?


Nope. Solar is not sold has a sole charging solution even in the highest economic power mode. It is just a first for Garmin to use a power glass and to add more stamina to an already big battery on the X models.

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## aks12r

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Nemo_Sandman said:


> Nope. Solar is not sold has a sole charging solution even in the highest economic power mode. It is just a first for Garmin to use a power glass and to add more stamina to an already big battery on the X models.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


thanks Nemo_Sandman  will hold onto my f5 for a little lomnger then - my grail watch is a fenix that is 100% solar chargeable and it looks like we are almost there ! the f6 looks like a big hardware jump from the f5 series and the pics are great...


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp;amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*



aks12r said:


> thanks Nemo_Sandman  will hold onto my f5 for a little lomnger then - my grail watch is a fenix that is 100% solar chargeable and it looks like we are almost there ! the f6 looks like a big hardware jump from the f5 series and the pics are great...


The problem is that you need a bigger surface for better solar panels and a very low energy screen and GPS chip. The Power glass has been developped, not for watches but for windows to use the sun to provide energy. Their idea was to equip skycrappers as much as tilted upper windows (skylights?) in individual homes.

Those GPS connected wonders are very energy demanding when ABC solar atomic watches are already mastered by Casio for 15 years (see how they have made compromises with the Rangemaster),
I guess we will have to wait for Matrix Powerwatch to pair up with Garmin. See video link ;-)

So far and as much as I love solar watches since the 80's (my mother got her first solar watch in 1979, and it was not 100% solar just a panel to help the battery... I also got a Synchronar 2100, with LED!!), going to a confortable week of battery with a daily hour of GPS use is very easy to achieve with those Garmin (instinct, fenix...).

Last two months, I have been using a Samsung smartwatch (topping 4 days of battery, much less than the Instinct) and I already thought it was not a big deal to put it on a charger when showering in the evening and the morning to keep it fully charged.

Since my Fenix 5X, two years ago, I forget when to charge my watch and mostly doing it weekly on a little powerbank of 5000 mah. Now you can find powerbanks with solar panels. You can run your watch 100% solar with enough amount of energy to keep it running when the sun is not showing...

I got a picture of Powerglass in the street on the pavement but I have reach my quota of pictures by Tapatalk...


----------



## Divine_Madcat

So, happy to report that the 6x pro happily takes 26mm QuickFit straps. My ti bracelet arrived, and I absolutely love it. It is a 3rd party from Amazon (can link if anyone is interested and allowed), but matches it perfectly. The watch definitely now matches the premium feel it should have; but drives home the point even more that the DLC solar model should have a dlc titanium band..


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Divine_Madcat said:


> So, happy to report that the 6x pro happily takes 26mm QuickFit straps. My ti bracelet arrived, and I absolutely love it. It is a 3rd party from Amazon (can link if anyone is interested and allowed), but matches it perfectly. The watch definitely now matches the premium feel it should have; but drives home the point even more that the DLC solar model should have a dlc titanium band..
> View attachment 14439955


Congratulation, my experience with Amazon Chinese bands is just excellent. The DLC coating on mine (LFDAS?) was really scratch resistant.
Stunning picture ! Beautiful combo !!


----------



## Divine_Madcat

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Congratulation, my experience with Amazon Chinese bands is just excellent. The DLC coating on mine (LFDAS?) was really scratch resistant.
> Stunning picture ! Beautiful combo !!


LDFAS, but yep, that's the one. I actually REALLY like the band so far, feels good and is light, and I love the fact somebody finally used spring bars on the links for easy adjusting... no stupid hammer tool. Definitely hope the coating holds up, but I am happy either way.

Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## NickYanakiev

Looks great- can you post the link please?


----------



## Divine_Madcat

NickYanakiev said:


> Looks great- can you post the link please?


Sure thing:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07KP421QH
They have another version of that with a different clasp, as well as stainless steel versions that are cheaper. I figured in the long run, the extra 20 was worth it for the Ti.. Definitely liking the watch more on a bracelet vs the rubber strap. Just feels like what a watch this caliber should be


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*

Stainless steel can jam the compass of the fenix.
Titanium won't. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Divine_Madcat said:


> LDFAS, but yep, that's the one. I actually REALLY like the band so far, feels good and is light, and I love the fact somebody finally used spring bars on the links for easy adjusting... no stupid hammer tool. Definitely hope the coating holds up, but I am happy either way.
> 
> Appreciate the feedback!


All my LdfAS DLC titanium, three actually, two 26mm for my 5X and 5X Plus ad one 22mm for my instinct, were scratchless, look at my Garmin Instinct Thread here with a 22mm version.
Great coating !!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/gar...werful-4824981-post49050545.html#post49050545


----------



## Odie

I debated on getting the Solar but was leery about Garmin’s first jump into this technology for wearables. When the 6+ or 7 comes out, maybe I’ll look at it. 

The “x” version always gets the new feature and then the next upgrade, the other models get it, while the “x” gets another new feature (5x-maps, 5x+-PulseOx, 6x-Solar).


----------



## aks12r

Odie said:


> I debated on getting the Solar but was leery about Garmin's first jump into this technology for wearables. When the 6+ or 7 comes out, maybe I'll look at it.
> 
> The "x" version always gets the new feature and then the next upgrade, the other models get it, while the "x" gets another new feature (5x-maps, 5x+-PulseOx, 6x-Solar).


true but then the tech transfers across in the next iteration or the 1 after
1 of my criteria to upgrading is a more restrained case size like the "s" model, along with the solar & memory etc. so I'm guessing somewhere in 2020/ 21 F7/F8 "S", I'll be seeing that as my next Fenix...


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Morning!
The weather widget got a very nice upgrade!









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

One thing I have noticed on the new Fenix 6 is how the screen and backlight have been improved.

The purple one is a video review of the Fenix 5. 
So now black backgrounds stay black even when the brightness is set at 100%.
This is an improvement.

View attachment 14442831


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Eventually Fenix 6S in white are for bada$$...









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## elborderas

One more Fenix 6x Pro Sapphire


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

So what we got so far declared in F296 ?

FENIX 6 PRO SAPPHIRE
-Odie

FENIX 6 PRO SAPPHIRE TITANIUM
-Nemo

FENIX 6X PRO GORILLA
-Gaijin

FENIX 6X PRO SAPPHIRE
-elborderas 

FENIX 6X PRO SOLAR
-Divine Madcat


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

And a new well made video from Jon at Active JR:


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Collecting the early videos is always fun:


----------



## Odie

Nemo_Sandman said:


> So what we got so far declared in F296 ?
> 
> FENIX 6 PRO SAPPHIRE
> -Odie
> 
> FENIX 6 PRO SAPPHIRE TITANIUM
> -Nemo
> 
> FENIX 6X PRO GORILLA
> -Gaijin
> 
> FENIX 6X PRO SAPPHIRE
> -elborderas
> 
> FENIX 6X PRO SOLAR
> -Divine Madcat


Did you just volunteer yourself to keep tracking of everyone's models? New topic made?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Odie said:


> Did you just volunteer yourself to keep tracking of everyone's models? New topic made?


Be my guest Odie!
I'm too snob to count beyond 10.
Then everybody got a Fenix 6 and I'll go back to Casio again! 
Square sapphire titanium! I'm reaaaady! 
Or Tissot... Or...

Anyway time for a cappucino. 
Oooooh the map just point me to one! 
New Fenix 6 function!










Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

Nemo_Sandman said:


> And a new well made video from Jon at Active JR:


Nice to see he also chose the Gorilla Glass version - and was also very impressed with the display quality and clarity (as I am)!

Excellent comparison of Gorilla Glass to Sapphire at 4:00 in the video. This accurately reflects my experience.

HTH


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

gaijin said:


> Nice to see he also chose the Gorilla Glass version - and was also very impressed with the display quality and clarity (as I am)!
> 
> Excellent comparison of Gorilla Glass to Sapphire at 4:00 in the video. This accurately reflects my experience.
> 
> HTH











I was wondering if the backlight was not "ON" on this moment... But as the backlight on the 5 got a purple dominance it is not backlighted.

Another one at 07:41








And 08:50








And a full review here:

https://www.activejr.com/garmin-fenix-6x-pro-hands-on-review/


----------



## NickYanakiev

+1 for Fenix 6X Pro Sapphire (potentially swapping out for one of the two solar models though)


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Another video showing comparaison between gorilla and sapphire.














And another one here:


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Update. I was able to get 15 days announced (normally 14 days top.) Yeeeeh !!









Then the GPS seems to be much accurate than my previous 5X and 5X plus.


----------



## Odie

What GPS settings are you using?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Odie said:


> What GPS settings are you using?


Oh I haven't play with the setting yet, so it GPS + Glonass as it was already set.

No zig and zag. The urban canyons can be deep in my area. As soon as I reach a park or cross a bridge, it is pin point right were I walk.
I even can see my crossing of the street accurately.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Beer and Garmin?









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Divine_Madcat

So, I love my solar, but am paranoid about any crystal that isn't sapphire. So, seeing that the crystal of the solar is the same size as the FR935, I installed a quality glass protector. Gotta say I am pumped about the results. Still has great clarity, and the charging still seems good after an extended test on my car dash..


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Taking the sun with a non solar









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

Divine_Madcat said:


> So, I love my solar, but am paranoid about any crystal that isn't sapphire. So, seeing that the crystal of the solar is the same size as the FR935, I installed a quality glass protector. Gotta say I am pumped about the results. Still has great clarity, and the charging still seems good after an extended test on my car dash..
> View attachment 14453285
> View attachment 14453287


Careful

https://support.garmin.com/en-US/?faq=1KjlCNoRJe8o3Xq5qSx428

"Can I use a screen protector with the fenix 6X Pro Solar?

Garmin does not recommend the use any kind screen protector, as it will reduce the solar intensity received by the Power Glass lens."


----------



## Divine_Madcat

Odie said:


> Careful
> 
> https://support.garmin.com/en-US/?faq=1KjlCNoRJe8o3Xq5qSx428
> 
> "Can I use a screen protector with the fenix 6X Pro Solar?
> 
> Garmin does not recommend the use any kind screen protector, as it will reduce the solar intensity received by the Power Glass lens."


Indeed I saw that, which was the entire point of my post. The shots posted are WITH a screen protector. And it is still reporting a solid intensity, so I have no real reason to suspect a significant impact..

I am also running a charging test. With the watch in water for cooling (thanks F17 for that tip), I'm seeing what kind of charge it can gain sitting in direct sun (powered off for max efficiency). Will be interesting. If I can even squeeze a few percent, it will be great, as that is all I would need in a real emergency (which is when I value solar on a watch like that anyway).


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*

I'm really impressed with the new Sony GPS chip. The tracing is clean and accurate when walking.

What is your experience ?


----------



## Ottovonn

I'm somewhat interested in the Fenix 6 Line. I read somewhere that the display of these watches can be set to stay on all the time. Is this correct? Also, is the Fenix similar to the Instinct in the sense that I can use most of the basic functions without connecting the watch to my phone all the time?


----------



## Divine_Madcat

Ottovonn said:


> I'm somewhat interested in the Fenix 6 Line. I read somewhere that the display of these watches can be set to stay on all the time. Is this correct? Also, is the Fenix similar to the Instinct in the sense that I can use most of the basic functions without connecting the watch to my phone all the time?


You are correct; the screen is always on (not sure if you can even turn it off), and still it manages 2-3 weeks battery. I have done 3 gps activies, and been wearing it since I got it, and my watch is still at 45%. I'll likely charge it this weekend for a full 2 weeks of straight use.

Also lime ghee instinct, it works just fine with no phone. If you get a pro model, it will store maps and music onboard, so you can navigate (even turn by turn) while listening to bluetooth without a phone at all. ABC function is also standard, as is heart rate and exercise tracking. In fact, the ONLY thing it NEEDS a active phone connection is for real time weather and notifications. I work where I am not allowed to have my phone, and use my 6x all dau, no problem.


----------



## Ottovonn

Divine_Madcat said:


> You are correct; the screen is always on (not sure if you can even turn it off), and still it manages 2-3 weeks battery. I have done 3 gps activies, and been wearing it since I got it, and my watch is still at 45%. I'll likely charge it this weekend for a full 2 weeks of straight use.
> 
> Also lime ghee instinct, it works just fine with no phone. If you get a pro model, it will store maps and music onboard, so you can navigate (even turn by turn) while listening to bluetooth without a phone at all. ABC function is also standard, as is heart rate and exercise tracking. In fact, the ONLY thing it NEEDS a active phone connection is for real time weather and notifications. I work where I am not allowed to have my phone, and use my 6x all dau, no problem.


Wow, I'm impressed. I'm an Instinct owner and may consider adding the Fenix 6, especially knowing now that it doesn't have to be tethered to my phone all the time. Thank you for your helpful response.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Divine_Madcat

Ottovonn said:


> Wow, I'm impressed. I'm an Instinct owner and may consider adding the Fenix 6, especially knowing now that it doesn't have to be tethered to my phone all the time. Thank you for your helpful response.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy to help (and sorry for the typos, I was typing on my phone and autocorrect is horrible)! Also happy to answer any other questions that pop up down the line.
Informally, my 6x has been exactly what I have been wanting from the Fenix line. a good size screen (always felt the earlier models had too much bezel), good battery life (and on mine, I like that the solar can boost its life), and a very smooth interface (much smoother than previous models). I love being able to leave my desk, start a run/walk activity, and without my phone, see a map of the area and where I want to go. the previous models were good, but this has really been ideal for me.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Using that same old watchface as on my Fenix 5X two years ago.
It feels like I haven't changed my watch for a long time... 
The IQ watchface seems to slow the fenix a bit when moving to widgets and getting back to the watchface. No sluggish feel when switching between widgets though...

The Garmin Store is slowly getting updated but still a lot of 'IQ! ' to be cured by dev'.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Using that same old watchface as on my Fenix 5X two years ago.
> It feels like I haven't changed my watch for a long time...
> The IQ watchface seems to slow the fenix a bit when moving to widgets and getting back to the watchface. No sluggish feel when switching between widgets though...
> 
> The Garmin Store is slowly getting updated but still a lot of 'IQ! ' to be cured by dev'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


Which watch face is that?

TIA


----------



## elborderas

gaijin said:


> Which watch face is that?
> 
> TIA


SC8



Nemo_Sandman said:


> The IQ watchface seems to slow the fenix a bit when moving to widgets and getting back to the watchface. No sluggish feel when switching between widgets though...


I also notice the lag, pretty much with all watchfaces that are not included by default in the OS.
However SC8 is not the worst there. There are others with more lag.
But, as you said, it only happens when you leave or return to the watchface


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



gaijin said:


> Which watch face is that?
> 
> TIA


Oh it is the good old SC8 by Stanislas Bures. My favorite watchface for 2 years and half. 

Here a pic from my archive on my old 5X:


----------



## gaijin

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Nemo_Sandman said:


> Oh it is the good old SC8 by Stanislas Bures. My favorite watchface for 2 years and half.


Thank you very much for turning me on to this watch face. I had a few less than satisfying experiences with third party watch faces on my fenix 3 and tactix Bravo, so I had generally discounted them. I had no idea how far the Connect IQ platform in general, and the watch faces in particular, had advanced in the last couple of years.

This is a very well thought out watch face. Here it is on my 6X Pro:









Other than a couple of very minor niggles (time format can only be 12-Hour or 24-Hour - no Military format available which means I lose the leading zero in times less than 12 hours (see Sunrise time in pic) and still have the separating colon) it is working very well. I was pleasantly surprised that many of the items can be formatted on my phone through the Connect IQ App - never knew that was possible.

So, thanks again for broadening my horizon.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



gaijin said:


> Thank you very much for turning me on to this watch face. I had a few less than satisfying experiences with third party watch faces on my fenix 3 and tactix Bravo, so I had generally discounted them. I had no idea how far the Connect IQ platform in general, and the watch faces in particular, had advanced in the last couple of years.
> 
> This is a very well thought out watch face. Here it is on my 6X Pro:
> 
> View attachment 14467075
> 
> 
> Other than a couple of very minor niggles (time format can only be 12-Hour or 24-Hour - no Military format available which means I lose the leading zero in times less than 12 hours (see Sunrise time in pic) and still have the separating colon) it is working very well. I was pleasantly surprised that many of the items can be formatted on my phone through the Connect IQ App - never knew that was possible.
> 
> So, thanks again for broadening my horizon.


You are welcome ! 

Nice touch this clear/grey silicon watchband on your 6X Pro !


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*









Weather on Friday the 13th.
Major metro strike in the city means walking will be mandatory.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*

I have tried a Moon Grey Nick Mankey hook strap... But it looks like I'm at the hospital and they have attached some more monitoring equipment....
Back to leather but a titanium bracelet is coming by feet from China....


----------



## warren_S5

Hi, I’m looking at a 6X Pro (moving over from Apple Watch 4), and was wondering whether: 
1) This watch will work well with Apple AirPods without constant drop outs
2) It will work with the majority of UK banks for making payments
The Apple Watch has a nice OLED display, but for triathlon it’s a non starter, trying to use when mountain biking is a nightmare, but it does have a few useful redeeming features like calendar integration with mapping and talking through it when you can’t immediately lay your hands on your phone.
I had a Fenix 5 a few years ago (when it first launched) but it was plagued with software issues so I returned it. Tempted to give it another try if the software stability has improved as these look so much better with the bigger screens and better resolutions.
Many thanks in advance for any advice👍🏻


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*

Another attempt on Nick Mankey Lunar Grey.









A true hommage at Space 1999 which happen on 13th September 1999.... 
Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD

Guys, i have question:

I'm in doubt between the G-Shock GG-B100 (Carbon Mudmaster) and the Garmin Instinct Tactical.

I work in the Netherlands Airforce and i'm looking for a robust watch for everyday use. Around the aircraft, it will take a beating, as when we're out.

I like the idea of the smartwatch by Garmin, even more with the "Tactical" edition of the instinct, but i'm used to G-Shocks.

Anybody who can share their experiences?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

warren_S5 said:


> Hi, I'm looking at a 6X Pro (moving over from Apple Watch 4), and was wondering whether:
> 1) This watch will work well with Apple AirPods without constant drop outs
> 2) It will work with the majority of UK banks for making payments
> The Apple Watch has a nice OLED display, but for triathlon it's a non starter, trying to use when mountain biking is a nightmare, but it does have a few useful redeeming features like calendar integration with mapping and talking through it when you can't immediately lay your hands on your phone.
> I had a Fenix 5 a few years ago (when it first launched) but it was plagued with software issues so I returned it. Tempted to give it another try if the software stability has improved as these look so much better with the bigger screens and better resolutions.
> Many thanks in advance for any advice����


"The fenix 6 is built to military standards.
So, less like a smartwatch, more like a smart &#8230; tank."

Hope it helps. ;-)


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

AlexxvD said:


> Guys, i have question:
> 
> I'm in doubt between the G-Shock GG-B100 (Carbon Mudmaster) and the Garmin Instinct Tactical.
> 
> I work in the Netherlands Airforce and i'm looking for a robust watch for everyday use. Around the aircraft, it will take a beating, as when we're out.
> 
> I like the idea of the smartwatch by Garmin, even more with the "Tactical" edition of the instinct, but i'm used to G-Shocks.
> 
> Anybody who can share their experiences?


Look at the Instinct thread in this forum. This is just the best tool watch for a military life IMHO in the 250 euros range.
(Big bezel and built to military specs... It can be frozen and boiled... Read the thread for the videos. And the functions, activities or monitoring just work great. It is an ABC GPS Life monitoring watch !! )

The GG-B100 without solar is a joke. Ready to change the battery in two years ?
My Casio Raysman (solar) from 1998 is still running strong on its 1st battery (all the rest case and strap have rotten...) Casio is running backward on the nostalgic dreams. I don't understand them and I don't trust them anymore. They are just ready to make big money on the G-Shock we always wanted for decades...
I have been dreaming for metallic G-shock to come back.
But look at that titanium square which is going to be sold at 1500 euros. What is happening here ?
Carbon Core Quad Sensor watch with no solar and no multiband ?
For who ? Millenials who ignore the lineage of the Gs ?


----------



## Rocket1991

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Look at the Instinct thread in this forum. This is just the best tool watch for a military life IMHO in the 250 euros range.
> (Big bezel and built to military specs... It can be frozen and boiled... Read the thread for the videos. And the functions, activities or monitoring just work great. It is an ABC GPS Life monitoring watch !! )
> 
> The GG-B100 without solar is a joke. Ready to change the battery in two years ?
> My Casio Raysman (solar) from 1998 is still running strong on its 1st battery (all the rest case and strap have rotten...) Casio is running backward on the nostalgic dreams. I don't understand them and I don't trust them anymore. They are just ready to make big money on the G-Shock we always wanted for decades...
> I have been dreaming for metallic G-shock to come back.
> But look at that titanium square which is going to be sold at 1500 euros. What is happening here ?
> Carbon Core Quad Sensor watch with no solar and no multiband ?
> For who ? Millenials who ignore the lineage of the Gs ?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Aaaah tides!!









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Let's be urban!









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Swimming configuration.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Swimming configuration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


The buckle is a nice touch!


----------



## dwalby

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Let's be urban!


from the watch display I have no idea where you are, but the picture of the Paris Opera helped a lot.


----------



## elborderas

So far very pleased with it. Biking, golf, swimming, biking navigation and this weekend will test the hiking.
I am not using the heart rate strap and I am satisfied so far.
Yes, it needs a bit of time to pick up the right beat, if you didn't warm up or immediately start an intense exercise but, it catches up and it then works quite nicely.
I am no pro so I couple of BPM difference doesn't make a difference to me. 
But not wearing the strap does


----------



## Odie

I’m very happy with my F6. Too many people ..... and complain over at the Garmin forums about how bad their watches are when some of the responsibility has to fall on them for just not knowing how to use the watch.

These type of watch, due to their complexity, will never be perfect but compared to most other manufacturers Garmin really does have a plethora of features.


----------



## Superbri22

I have bought an Apple Watch every release. This year I decided to take the Fenix route. Grabbed a Fenix 6 pro. Should be receiving it tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Superbri22 said:


> I have bought an Apple Watch every release. This year I decided to take the Fenix route. Grabbed a Fenix 6 pro. Should be receiving it tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like the Apple Watch.
My wife got a 4.0 and it is really useful to her.
The ecosystem of the iPhone Earpods and Applewatch with Siri and Citymapper and all those applications. They work just great.
That said. 
I'm more an Android 'out of ecosystems' kind of user. 
Hence the Garmin.

Garmin propose in the Instinct, the Fenix and other MARQ, Tactix, Descent.... a really elegant solution: screen which can be used without backlight and five buttons to replace a touchscreen. 
These two differences make all the charm in my experience with Fenix and Instinct. 
Five buttons and a AOD screen.

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## GrussGott

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Nemo_Sandman said:


> I'm more an Android 'out of ecosystems' kind of user.
> 
> Garmin propose in the Instinct, the Fenix and other MARQ, Tactix, Descent.... a really elegant solution: screen which can be used without backlight and five buttons to replace a touchscreen.
> These two differences make all the charm in my experience with Fenix and Instinct.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Black Nick Mankey hook strap for the week end.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Back to leather to feel the rain.
Autumn is coming!
The trees sing!!









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## shiftear

Got my Fenix 6 Spahire yesterday, gray DLC on silicone strap. Nothing else was on stock, I would've liked the black DLC one. I like it a lot so far.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Équinoxe makes the pumpkins happy.
(Grey and Orange, the colors of Watchuseek)









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

shiftear said:


> Got my Fenix 6 Spahire yesterday, gray DLC on silicone strap. Nothing else was on stock, I would've liked the black DLC one. I like it a lot so far.
> View attachment 14497473
> 
> View attachment 14497475


Bonza Mate!

Grey DLC is a gorgeous colour!
My experience with those bezel on 5X and 5XPlus is excellent.
I have not been able to scratch them at all and their bezel was wider than the 6 (not X).

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## shiftear

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Bonza Mate!
> 
> Grey DLC is a gorgeous colour!
> My experience with those bezel on 5X and 5XPlus is excellent.
> I have not been able to scratch them at all and their bezel was wider than the 6 (not X).
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


Cheers!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

shiftear said:


> Cheers!


Cheers ! 

Here is a picture of my old DLC Fenix 5X: zero scratches !


----------



## shiftear

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Cheers !
> 
> Here is a picture of my old DLC Fenix 5X: zero scratches !


Looks great indeed. I though I wanted the black DLC but to be honest this gray is growing on me already.


----------



## xthine

This may be a ridiculous question but I just got the pro solar and wanted to find out if the watch will be safe around devices with magnets? E.g..laptop, iPad. The bottom edge of the laptop is magnetic (the right edge of the iPad pro as well) and my wrist would be resting on that spot. Stopped wearing traditional watches at work for that reason since I type all day on the laptop. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

xthine said:


> This may be a ridiculous question but I just got the pro solar and wanted to find out if the watch will be safe around devices with magnets? E.g..laptop, iPad. The bottom edge of the laptop is magnetic (the right edge of the iPad pro as well) and my wrist would be resting on that spot. Stopped wearing traditional watches at work for that reason since I type all day on the laptop.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not a problem. There are no moving parts inside your Garmin - nothing that could be affected by a magnetic field. The only possibility is that the accuracy of the built-in compass could be affected, but that is easily remedied by re-calibrating the compass when away from the magnetic fields.

HTH


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Another band swapped.
This time inspired by Gaijin (again) a Seiko diver style.
I like the way it starts larger than the horns.
It gives a really toolish look too.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## xthine

gaijin said:


> Not a problem. There are no moving parts inside your Garmin - nothing that could be affected by a magnetic field. The only possibility is that the accuracy of the built-in compass could be affected, but that is easily remedied by re-calibrating the compass when away from the magnetic fields.
> 
> HTH


That is very reassuring..thank you for the helpful response! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Back to comfy Nick Mankey black hook strap for camera handling and operating.

The good thing with that strap is that no hardware is touching the skin or anything.
No scratches possible.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## GrussGott

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Another band swapped.
> This time inspired by Gaijin (again) a Seiko diver style.
> I like the way it starts larger than the horns.
> It gives a really toolish look too.


Oooo I like this! What band is it?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

GrussGott said:


> Oooo I like this! What band is it?


It's a 10 euros Seiko diver look-a-like band from Amazon.
Here is the link:
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B0761X3KNF/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Nothing fancy as it is really stiff and the buckle is so-so BUT I love the "shoulders" which make the band larger than 22mm. ;-)


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Ready for the week end.
Have a good one everyone!









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## shiftear

4.1 firmware update is now live: https://www8.garmin.com/support/download_details.jsp?id=15031

Changes made from version 3.00 to 4.10:

Added support for on-device videos demonstrating workout steps. These are available for the pre-loaded workouts now available in Yoga, Strength, Cardio, and Pilates apps. Additional workouts with support for on-device videos can be downloaded from Garmin Connect. Note: Videos are only available on Pro and Sapphire models.
Added support for configuring power modes during an activity. (Activity Settings > Power Mode > Default Mode.)
Added support for configurable low battery alerts. (Settings > Power Manager > Battery Saver > Low Battery Alert)
Added support for all day respiration rate tracking (Widget > Menu > Add Widget > Respiration) and a Breathwork activity. (Requires SNS v2.50)
Added support for turning Wi-Fi off from power controls and improved the sync experience by falling back to Wi-Fi, if phone syncs fail.
Added support for inReach display verification, when using authentication.
Brought in bug fixes and code improvements for CIQ SDK v3.1.
Improved the widget loop editing (add, remove, reorder) experience when using glances. (Widget > Menu > Reorder Widget\Add Widget OR Menu > Widgets > Edit.)
Improved altitude calibration for non-Fenix 6 pro/sapphire models.
Made several improvements for CIQ music apps.


----------



## Odie

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Black Nick Mankey hook strap for the week end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


I just ordered this strap, as I like my bands to be flexible when it's a hot day outside.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

High tide!









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Another watchface to try...









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Another watchface to try...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


Looks tempting, but I'm still stuck on this one:


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp;amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*

Chinese titanium bracelet.

Great construction. Great quality! 
Very solid!! 
Quick fit springs are strong and their claws are large. Much better than my previous LFDAS titanium bracelet used on my 5X (26mm) and my Instinct (22mm).

Spring bars adjustment.
Easy to remove links with a little pin. 
I have adjust my bracelet in 2 minutes.

So now on the scale... 
Instead of 72grammes with the silicon band
Now it is 103 grammes once adjusted. 
Excellent!

I have checked also with a magnet. 
It is totally inert. 
I would need to grind a removed link to check if the sparks are green white.

Someone else has done it with my old 50 dollars Chinese titanium band and it was titanium sparks!

The compass is working fine. 
When it could be jammed by stainless steel. 
Titanium is a-magnetic.

I have never been disappointed with Chinese titanium band but once. The culprit was the seller, selling stainless steel for titanium. 
But for all my Chinese titanium bracelets, I have never been disappointed. This one is no exception.

Now I see LFDAS has doubled the price of their new models 128 dollars... They have smelled a good marker. But you can find their older model with the butterfly clasp for 50 dollars on Amazon.

This one is even better. You can find it for around 70 dollars. Mine cost me 57 dollars and came directly from China with free shipping. 
So it was 3 weeks long. Cheaper but 3 weeks of waiting.

But really the quality is outstanding.
There is no noise or any "squicking". The satin finish is beautiful and even.

I wanted a non coated bracelet to suit my Silver titanium version. 
In case of scratches it is very easy to erase them with my jeweler pads bought on ebay.

I have been able to keep my Tissot titanium watches pristine. 
This bracelet will be no exception. 
In less than a minute all scratches are simply erased if you go in the same direction as the original satin finish.

Anyway. It gives a very classy look to my Fenix for a fraction (a quarter) of the Garmin OEM bracelet. 
More pictures in the daylight tomorrow.


----------



## Servus

That looks really good!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*

Daylight picture.

It is thick and massive and.... Light.
It really changes the Fenix 6 feel.










Hey I got many ways to custom my Fenix now: orange silicon, nylon, leather, hook strap and titanium.
Each of them has their pro and con.

Orange silicon is well very orange and sporty and easy to bring in the water. All terrain reliable. 








Nylon is stiff but easy to wear in all circonstances. I would need to try their seat belt version for a more confortable feel.

Leather is ultra confortable and gives a steampunk patina look but don't like water and sweat at all. It gives a lot of character. 








The Diver is stiff and chunky and but works well. Not very confortable and thick.








Hook strap is the most confortable, light and low profile of all the previous mentioned bands but it can take a long time to get dry again.








Titanium is massive, solid, all weather but add some chunk to it. A tank bracelet for a tank watch.

It will be a matter of taste and uses.








Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## shiftear

Hey @Nemo_sandman, can I ask how's your background tint when the backlight is on? Apparently there's a huge variance between watches. Check out the pic below, mine is somewhere in the middle somehow, not as blue but not perfectly black. The backlight level in the pic is set to 30% (pic is not mine, I grabbed a screenshot from a YouTube video).


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



shiftear said:


> Hey @Nemo_sandman, can I ask how's your background tint when the backlight is on? Apparently there's a huge variance between watches. Check out the pic below, mine is somewhere in the middle somehow, not as blue but not perfectly black. The backlight level in the pic is set to 30% (pic is not mine, I grabbed a screenshot from a YouTube video).
> 
> View attachment 14517227


Yes I was watching the same video about that too.
Sapphire on the right and Gorilla on the left.
The Gorilla is blueish.

Screenshots from the video linked below:






















Here is mine at 20%. My Samsung S9 Plus enhanced the low lights.
But it looks MUCH less blueish than on my 5X and 5X plus.
The background is black with the backlight on.
It was really blue on my5X and 5X plus.


----------



## Mr_Wulf

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*

How safe and stable are these chinese bands clasps? I would hate to loose an expensive watch just because I was too stingy to buy an original Garmin band


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Mr_Wulf said:


> How safe and stable are these chinese bands clasps? I would hate to loose an expensive watch just because I was too stingy to buy an original Garmin band


By clasps I assume you mean the quickfit system ?

I have tested many bands (most Chinese) and I have only found issue on some silicon bands.
Spring to weaks, full plastic construction and small clasp. Lesson learned.

But not on titanium bands.

On my LDFAS models the clasp were less large than the Garmin's but I have had zero issue with both 5X and 5X plus and also on a 22mm model for my Instinct. Even the DLC treatment on the titanium was amazingly scratchproof.
There were really sturdy bracelets.

But on this last "silver" titanium bracelet, the springs are very strong and the clasp as large as Garmin's.
I cannot dislodge the band without a lot of force on the "triggers" of the quickfit system.
Compared to Aqualand Citizen's, Tissot's, Casio's (G-Shock Silver stainless steel band), this "TriLance Bracelet" is much better quality than the LDFAS titanium Bracelet 
Ldfas (in black) and TriLance in silver.

The Ldfas claps are not as large as the TriLance but I had never have any issue with them.
Really the TriLance which is in the same price range is just much better designed in term of sturdiness.

Anyway both bracelets are certainly made in the same factory in China. The TriLance is just the new model they have developped for Applewatch, Samsung and Garmins!! :-D


----------



## Servus

Hello, Nemo,
you'd tell me what brand your titanium bracelet is,
Or set a link?

Thank you


----------



## shiftear

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Nemo_Sandman said:


> Yes I was watching the same video about that too.
> Sapphire on the right and Gorilla on the left.
> The Gorilla is blueish.
> 
> Screenshots from the video linked below:
> ...
> 
> Here is mine at 20%. My Samsung S9 Plus enhanced the low lights.
> But it looks MUCH less blueish than on my 5X and 5X plus.
> The background is black with the backlight on.
> It was really blue on my5X and 5X plus.


Thanks. Mine is a bit more blueish than yours I think (mine's 6 Pro Sapphire so it looks it's not related to what kind of glass the lens is made out of, it's probably the display itlself or the calibration). I have contacted support here in Australia and I'm waiting to see what they have to say. I'm not too fussed about it though, I'm more curious than anything.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Servus said:


> Hello, Nemo,
> you'd tell me what brand your titanium bracelet is,
> Or set a link?
> 
> Thank you


https://www.amazon.com/Titanium-Forerunner-Replacement-Compatible-forerunner/dp/B07VWBJSSK/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=22mm+titanium+watch+band+silver+garmin&qid=1570110605&s=gateway&sr=8-4


----------



## Servus

Super... THANK YOU....


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



shiftear said:


> Thanks. Mine is a bit more blueish than yours I think (mine's 6 Pro Sapphire so it looks it's not related to what kind of glass the lens is made out of, it's probably the display itlself or the calibration). I have contacted support here in Australia and I'm waiting to see what they have to say. I'm not too fussed about it though, I'm more curious than anything.


I remember my 5X and 5XPlus to be very very blue. It was not an issue on the long run but I was happy to see a real improvement on the 6 series. Strange to see so much difference. I always though sapphire got some blue reflects... But here it's the Gorilla which is very blue.


----------



## shiftear

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Nemo_Sandman said:


> I remember my 5X and 5XPlus to be very very blue. It was not an issue on the long run but I was happy to see a real improvement on the 6 series. Strange to see so much difference. I always though sapphire got some blue reflects... But here it's the Gorilla which is very blue.


It doesn't appear to be related to sapphire or gorilla glass, it seems to be random. There was this Reddit thread about it and people chimed in with theirs and it doesn't follow any rule.


----------



## AlexxvD

Anybody can tell me the lug to lug length of the Garmin Instinct series? Can't seem to find anywhere.


----------



## shiftear

AlexxvD said:


> Anybody can tell me the lug to lug length of the Garmin Instinct series? Can't seem to find anywhere.


From what I can see on ebay it seems to be 22mm.


----------



## AlexxvD

shiftear said:


> From what I can see on ebay it seems to be 22mm.


Thank you for the reply, by lug to lug i mean the length of the watch. So upper lug end to lower lug end.


----------



## shiftear

AlexxvD said:


> Thank you for the reply, by lug to lug i mean the length of the watch. So upper lug end to lower lug end.


Sorry I misunderstood your question. I guess you should probably ask someone who owns the watch to measure it, as it doesn't appear to be listed anywhere.


----------



## Mr_Wulf

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Nemo_Sandman said:


> By clasps I assume you mean the quickfit system ?
> 
> I have tested many bands (most Chinese) and I have only found issue on some silicon bands.
> Spring to weaks, full plastic construction and small clasp. Lesson learned.
> 
> But not on titanium bands.
> 
> On my LDFAS models the clasp were less large than the Garmin's but I have had zero issue with both 5X and 5X plus and also on a 22mm model for my Instinct. Even the DLC treatment on the titanium was amazingly scratchproof.
> There were really sturdy bracelets.
> 
> But on this last "silver" titanium bracelet, the springs are very strong and the clasp as large as Garmin's.
> I cannot dislodge the band without a lot of force on the "triggers" of the quickfit system.
> Compared to Aqualand Citizen's, Tissot's, Casio's (G-Shock Silver stainless steel band), this "TriLance Bracelet" is much better quality than the LDFAS titanium Bracelet
> Ldfas (in black) and TriLance in silver.
> 
> The Ldfas claps are not as large as the TriLance but I had never have any issue with them.
> Really the TriLance which is in the same price range is just much better designed in term of sturdiness.
> 
> Anyway both bracelets are certainly made in the same factory in China. The TriLance is just the new model they have developped for Applewatch, Samsung and Garmins!! :-D


Thank you for your answer. I was referring to the locking clasp (I don't know the correct english word ;-) ) (see red marking on your photo):









How save is that?


----------



## gaijin

AlexxvD said:


> Thank you for the reply, by lug to lug i mean the length of the watch. So upper lug end to lower lug end.


Measures 49mm from outside of upper lug to outside of lower lug.

By my definition of lug-to-lug distance which is outside of upper springbar hole to outside of lower springbar hole:










The Instinct measures 40mm:










HTH


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Mr_Wulf said:


> Thank you for your answer. I was referring to the locking clasp (I don't know the correct english word ;-) ) (see red marking on your photo):
> 
> View attachment 14521889
> 
> 
> How save is that?


Excellent.
No play.
Secured.
Nicely made.
Zero complaint about it. 
As good as my Silver G Shock's.

Very confortable bracelet.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD

gaijin said:


> Measures 49mm from outside of upper lug to outside of lower lug.
> 
> By my definition of lug-to-lug distance which is outside of upper springbar hole to outside of lower springbar hole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Instinct measures 40mm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTH


Thankyou very much! This was helpfull, i'm now awaiting the Instinct Tactical to arrive tomorrow (i hope).


----------



## Odie

*Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Mr_Wulf said:


> How safe and stable are these chinese bands clasps? I would hate to loose an expensive watch just because I was too stingy to buy an original Garmin band


Look at it this way, you just spent $700+ on a Smart/Sport watch. The last thing you want to do is buy a "cheap" band and lose the watch. I'm a proponent of doing things right the first time and don't want to lose/damage my watch because I don't want to spend the extra $20.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Odie said:


> Look at it this way, you just spent $700+ on a Smart/Sport watch. The last thing you want to do is buy a "cheap" band and lose the watch. I'm a proponent of doing things right the first time and don't want to lose/damage my watch because I don't want to spend the extra $20.


Garmin titanium band are $200
Those LFDAS are $60.

It's not an extra $20 but an extra $140 to get the OEM bracelet. ;-)

Again I have been using those three Chinese hardware for more than 2 years on 3 Garmin models.
I got only good thing to say about them. Even their DLC is very scratchproof, see my various posts on the Instinct. 
;-)

I was also surprised by the honesty in their description. The LFDAS butterfly clasp was always described as stainless steel on the titanium bracelet. It was really some piece of hardware "alien" to the rest of the band. ;-)
The good things is the use of springbars in their construction, like Casio on their GWM5000 bracelet, which make adjustment a breeze. They even provide two half links for better fit.

Any way my DLC LFDAS bracelets were excellent and that silver version is even better in terms of quality: less squicky, massive and feather light.
You can test the titanium on the remained links and see the greenish sparks they can produce: it is titanium.
I really enjoy it even if I go back to my Nick Mankey hook strap when going light and stealthy or the leather wide body when feeling steampunk... 

They got now some new model at $100 but only 26mm wide with a new pattern and butterfly claps.
Take also notice that their $30 bracelet are stainless steel and steel is not a-magnetic: it can jam your compass. And they are much heavier !
(I have been able to find "titanium" for 37 dollars on ali... but beware. )


----------



## Odie

That's fine, I just prefer the peace of mind knowing that it's straight from the factory vs a product made from inferior parts.

That said, here's my new strap courtesy of you:


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Odie said:


> That's fine, I just prefer the peace of mind knowing that it's straight from the factory vs a product made from inferior parts.
> 
> That said, here's my new strap courtesy of you:


It looks stunning !!

And now you see how confortable it is.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

The charms of well made watch modes.
Garmin is not a watchmaker but at least they provide great timers, stopwatch, alarm... And multi time zones.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Fenix 6 is a deep sleeper.
I always found my Fenix with a very light consummation during the night.
Charge it in the evening and this is the result in the morning.
It was even reaching 29 days before I have check the weather and while  decided to take a picture.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Worker

Guys....is this watch working relatively well for everyone?

As usual, the garmin forums are full of horror stories with awful tracks and poor updates. I can’t remember for sure, but it seems worse than the 5+ forum was when I picked that one up. 

Anyway, just curious to hear insights?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

Worker said:


> Guys....is this watch working relatively well for everyone?
> 
> As usual, the garmin forums are full of horror stories with awful tracks and poor updates. I can't remember for sure, but it seems worse than the 5+ forum was when I picked that one up.
> 
> Anyway, just curious to hear insights?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My fenix 6X Pro and Instinct continue to work very well.

The Garmin forums are really out of control. There appear to be a cadre of (ab)users who maintain multiple usernames and do nothing but bash Garmin and their products. The new forum software is not helping the issue. If anyone objects to any post and flags it as abuse or spam, the post is automatically removed. The Moderators have no way to see who flagged the post. The result is, a lot of positive posts are removed because they were reported by the cadre of (ab)users as abuse/spam and removed - result is, some positive posts survive, but the majority are negative - often false/fabricated. Beware.

I am in contact with the Garmin forum admins to see if this situation can be improved, but it is slow going.

HTH


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Worker said:


> Guys....is this watch working relatively well for everyone?
> 
> As usual, the garmin forums are full of horror stories with awful tracks and poor updates. I can't remember for sure, but it seems worse than the 5+ forum was when I picked that one up.
> 
> Anyway, just curious to hear insights?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So far so good.Very happy with mine which I wear with the Nick Mankey hook strap most of time these days. I even got a army green version coming next week.
I have been able to navigate easily and accurately in a foreign city at night. it has been done with zero data coverage. So it was really handy to be able to get direction as my phone was down. The GPS fix was fast and the navigation easy to follow. That new Sony chip does wonder.
No more drunk syndrome on my tracking, I'm happy.
The new Breath activity is actually a great way to calm down after some stress. And Strength is handy for doing reps and store them.
Everything works fine. The titanium bezel is getting gentle scratches with gives it some kind of bad ass patina under certain lights. I don't baby it. I just forgot I got it on my arm as it is really light with the hook strap.
It is an easy going tool watch with a lot of customizations and a gorgeous screen. No bluish backlight on this one. Very happy !

As Gaijin said. The Garmin forum is a mess these days. Perhaps someone has hired some Russian studio to attack it ?
Or it's just a pack of trolls ruining everything. Yes, a pack of trolls... Well, it's a commercial war raging on.
You got 2 years warranty and when bought on the internet you can return it if not happy anyway.
I bought mine in a shop but I got a discount. ;-) So since August the 29th: no bug. Only one reboot. Easy peezy lemon squizzy. ;-)


----------



## Mr_Wulf

Hi, 

due to your nice photos I'm growing more and more on the Garmin 6 titan sapphire - even if the display is still bad indoors (compared to e.g. the Instinct). 

As I remember my old Fenix 3 sapphire was bigger (51mm?) than the Fenix 6 titan (47mm): Is there anybody who can share a size comparison of an old Fenix 3 with a Fenix 6 47mm?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Mr_Wulf said:


> Hi,
> 
> due to your nice photos I'm growing more and more on the Garmin 6 titan sapphire - even if the display is still bad indoors (compared to e.g. the Instinct).
> 
> As I remember my old Fenix 3 sapphire was bigger (51mm?) than the Fenix 6 titan (47mm): Is there anybody who can share a size comparison of an old Fenix 3 with a Fenix 6 47mm?


The Instinct display is magic!
The non sapphire Fenix 6 version should be also excellent.
Sapphire is mandatory IMHO as the bezel on the Fenix 6 is very shallow compared to the Instinct or the 5X.
I don't know if the 6X got a higher bezel?

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## elborderas

Worker said:


> Guys....is this watch working relatively well for everyone?
> 
> As usual, the garmin forums are full of horror stories with awful tracks and poor updates. I can't remember for sure, but it seems worse than the 5+ forum was when I picked that one up.
> 
> Anyway, just curious to hear insights?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As others have said before, don't focus too much on the forums. Only people with problems post there.
I have mine since 1 month and, apart from a problem with an IQ App here and there (not Garmin's fault but App's developer), everything is working perfectly.

Indeed, my biggest problem is how to get rid out of the Fenix 6x Pro so i can wear all my Casio watches.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Sometimes going light is good.
58 grams with the hook strap.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Worker

Thank you Gaijin, Nemo, and Elborderas!!

Glad to know there are ppl enjoying their Garmins out there.

Ordered the Fenix 6 Sapphire. Hoping it will be delivered tomorrow!!


----------



## Odie

*Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*

I'm very happy with my F6 Sapphire. As was stated by Gaijin, the Garmin forums are insane with people that want nothing to do but to cause problems and make the brand look bad. I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if they are people hired by the competition to do this.

I had to create a new user name because people were going through ALL my posts and flagging them. In 1 hour, I had 35+ flagged posts in different forums the Garmin site. I had talked to one of the Administrators about it and he said in so many words that it was my fault. So, I told him to shove it to his ass and I had that account deleted.

Ignore the "My Display Is..." blah blah blah posts. The F6 is a nice well rounded watch and is a nice upgrade over the 5 series.


----------



## Worker

Thanks Odie....just took delivery of the Fenix 6 Sapphire an hour ago. 

Have yet to set it up, but will shortly.


----------



## Servus

Congratulations. 
I look forward to your report.
I would like to buy the 6x pro, but in good old Germany still not available.


----------



## filthyj24

I don't want to admit how many times I've had the Fenix 6 in my cart on Amazon but I'm going to try to hold out for the next iteration that's hopefully completely solar. Coming from pretty much exclusively solar watches I'm not ready to take on the burden of another device that needs changing.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

filthyj24 said:


> I don't want to admit how many times I've had the Fenix 6 in my cart on Amazon but I'm going to try to hold out for the next iteration that's hopefully completely solar. Coming from pretty much exclusively solar watches I'm not ready to take on the burden of another device that needs changing.


Don't hold your breath on that.
You need bigger panels and not power glass which had been developped for sky scrapers.

Just buy a solar power bank and you are all set! 









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp;amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*

Titanium Tuesday.
Who else is in the titanium version over here?









And a nice tactical Instinct photo made by Garmin.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp;amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*

























Here are pictures showing how to get true white and black on pictures and how to have bluish screen...
The fault is the modern camera which can not handle blue LED and their very narrow specter of frequencies.

And my watch again.........









And here is a video with no bluish screen on 5X and 6X pro:


----------



## gaijin

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp;amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Nemo_Sandman said:


> View attachment 14566081
> 
> 
> View attachment 14566083
> 
> 
> View attachment 14566085
> 
> 
> Here are pictures showing how to get true white and black on pictures and how to have bluish screen...
> The fault is the modern camera which can not handle blue LED and their very narrow specter of frequencies.
> 
> And my watch again.........
> 
> View attachment 14566097
> 
> 
> And here is a video with no bluish screen on 5X and 6X pro:


In the iOS world on my iPhone 7+, just choose "Dramatic Warm" in the White Balance options and you get this kind of balanced photo with the backlight ON:









The display on my watch has been judged as "Bad" by the trolls on the Garmin Forum.

Thanks for furthering the truth here on WUS.

HTH

Edit to add: Mine is a 6X Pro with Gorilla Glass 3DX.

Edit to add:

Same White Balance, but in much darker conditions:










Here's a screenshot of the White Balance option used and some 5.11 khaki pants for a color comparison - note the most accurate color is with the chosen White Balance option:










HTH


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp;amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*



gaijin said:


> In the iOS world on my iPhone 7+, just choose "Dramatic Warm" in the White Balance options and you get this kind of balanced photo with the backlight ON:


Here is also Jon's video from his 6X Gorilla Glass unboxing: zero blueish display:






But, hey, I would also like to know the culprit here:

- camera sensitivity ?
- faulty display ?
- Light diffraction of gorilla versus sapphire ?


----------



## Odie

*Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*

I myself have more of a "blueish" backlight, even at 5% Backlight setting. That said, I could care less. For the most part, the watch works quite well and to me that's much more important than how "blue" a backlight is.

It is unfortunate though how that forum is moderated. Topics get locked or deleted all the time. I've been here in WUS for over 10 years and never any issues from a "banning" standpoint. My "Odie" account over on the Garmin forum was banned by Heath and my "Mr. Nobody" account was recently banned.

That forum isn't run like a forum should be run. You get virtually NO assistance from Garmin employees on the Garmin forum when a user has a question and when something doesn't suit them (Garmin employees), it's delete or ban as a response.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Odie said:


> I myself have more of a "blueish" backlight, even at 5% Backlight setting. That said, I could care less. For the most part, the watch works quite well and to me that's much more important than how "blue" a backlight is.
> 
> It is unfortunate though how that forum is moderated. Topics get locked or deleted all the time. I've been here in WUS for over 10 years and never any issues from a "banning" standpoint. My "Odie" account over on the Garmin forum was banned by Heath and my "Mr. Nobody" account was recently banned.
> 
> That forum isn't run like a forum should be run. You get virtually NO assistance from Garmin employees on the Garmin forum when a user has a question and when something doesn't suit them (Garmin employees), it's delete or ban as a response.


Yes and those Garmin forums ergonomy sucks and seems to have been made especially to fuel fires and create polemics.
It is a strong troll magnet and the general mood on those forums is symptomatic of zero moderation but clumsy censorship.


----------



## Worker

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Odie said:


> I myself have more of a "blueish" backlight, even at 5% Backlight setting. That said, I could care less. For the most part, the watch works quite well and to me that's much more important than how "blue" a backlight is.
> 
> It is unfortunate though how that forum is moderated. Topics get locked or deleted all the time. I've been here in WUS for over 10 years and never any issues from a "banning" standpoint. My "Odie" account over on the Garmin forum was banned by Heath and my "Mr. Nobody" account was recently banned.
> 
> That forum isn't run like a forum should be run. You get virtually NO assistance from Garmin employees on the Garmin forum when a user has a question and when something doesn't suit them (Garmin employees), it's delete or ban as a response.


I have my 5+ and it has the blueish backlight.

I also have a Fenix 6 and 6X. Currently deciding which one to keep. The 6 has the black backlight and the 6X is blueish.

Gotta day it doesn't factor into the my decision one bit. I can see it and that's good enough for me. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Worker said:


> I have my 5+ and it has the blueish backlight.
> 
> I also have a Fenix 6 and 6X. Currently deciding which one to keep. The 6 has the black backlight and the 6X is blueish.
> 
> Gotta day it doesn't factor into the my decision one bit. I can see it and that's good enough for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please take picture of the two side by side with their backlight. Sapphire or Gorilla ?


----------



## Odie

For anyone with a Fenix 6 Series watch:

This will depend on your area and the difference between Magnetic North and True North nit can you check both and see if they're the same?

I have a 15 degree difference between 3 other Compasses and it looks defaults to the True North Heading even with Magnetic North selected (yes the Compass on the F6 was calibrated several times:


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Odie said:


> For anyone with a Fenix 6 Series watch:
> 
> This will depend on your area and the difference between Magnetic North and True North nit can you check both and see if they're the same?
> 
> I have a 15 degree difference between 3 other Compasses and it looks defaults to the True North Heading even with Magnetic North selected (yes the Compass on the F6 was calibrated several times:


I don't see difference on mine. And it is pinpoint.

BTW for the calculation there is that site:
https://www.ngdc.noaa.gov/geomag/calculators/magcalc.shtml#declination


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Just an head up on another thread in the same F296 forum about something I just love: fighter pilots wearing Garmin !! 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/garmin-gps-watches-worn-hornet-crews-augment-situational-awareness-emergencies-5058103.html#post50144457


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Happy with the titanium band at 60 euros.
It is not a scratch magnet compared to my Tissot's titanium band.
Actually I'm very please how confortable and quality oozing it is.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

Lol you and your bands Nemo. You switch them out like your underwear.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Odie said:


> Lol you and your bands Nemo. You switch them out like your underwear.


Exactly !! But i'm obliged: sometimes I need to wear a more dressy watch, a sea water proof watch, or a confortable watch... and I got only one watch now. So, switching pants is my way to adapt the F6 to my need.
The F6 is much more polyvalent than my previous 5X "dish on a wrist" feel.
Changing a non quickfit band is very fast because the springbars are easy to reach with a thumb nail.
The 22mm width gives me that opportunity to try and switch between leather, nylon, elastic, silicon and titanium.
BTW the hook strap is inspired by bra's hooks... so yes it is really like underwear ! ;-)


----------



## Odie

I like the hook strap, just a pain in the a$$ to get off at times.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Odie said:


> I like the hook strap, just a pain in the a$$ to get off at times.


You don't need to remove the hook once you have found the sweet spot. Just pass the the band loop all over the hand! That's what Nick has advised me. It's easier and faster. ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/nick-mankey-hook-strap-4865385.html


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

BTW what is your frequency or charging your F6?
Do you wait 10 days? 
Or do you charge it once you think about it and will be using it more?

This is my case. Every three days when showering it is fed again.
It is a free mind game.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## elborderas

I also don't wait until empty. When I am desk diving or doing something useless, I charge it. Maybe I do this every 3-4 days

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

*Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Nemo_Sandman said:


> BTW what is your frequency or charging your F6?
> Do you wait 10 days?
> Or do you charge it once you think about it and will be using it more?
> 
> This is my case. Every three days when showering it is fed again.
> It is a free mind game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


Once I get to around 50-60% I charge it. I have the PulseOX at night activated, so it's about 8-10 days for me.

I knew that I could do that with the strap, I just was concerned putting stress on the pins by pulling on the strap.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Odie said:


> Once I get to around 50-60% I charge it. I have the PulseOX at night activated, so it's about 8-10 days for me.
> 
> I knew that I could do that with the strap, I just was concerned putting stress on the pins by pulling on the strap.


The stress is minimal as the springbars are sturdy like those found on good divers.
And the elastic is pulling on all the length of the springbars not only the center which could cause a bending.

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Penne a la rabiatta.
Hard boiled.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

For Halloween I feel like being disguise in an X Wing Pilot...























Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## anto1980

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Happy with the titanium band at 60 euros.
> It is not a scratch magnet compared to my Tissot's titanium band.
> Actually I'm very please how confortable and quality oozing it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


Where did you buy?

Inviato dal mio EML-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

anto1980 said:


> Where did you buy?
> 
> Inviato dal mio EML-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


Amazon.fr
But easily found on Ali express.
Around 59 euros.

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

At the center of depression...









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*

Army green Nick Mankey hook strap.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Update of the topography?
Time to explore!









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Actually I really enjoy the review of this Youtuber who also has made navigation comparaison between Casio Rangemaster and Garmin's.
This one shows the same bracelet as mine but in DLC version and some weather widgets and tips.  
And he got Charlie Brooker's voice.
Charlie is the creator of Black Mirror series and a famous BBC TV journalist too. :-D


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Jungle city...









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

The most used band is a bracelet.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Let's not rest on our laurels and...
I got that diver rubber band with shoulders.
It suits the watch very well but it's buckle is cheap.
I got an old leather band with a huge panerai like buckle...
Also I got spring bars for Seiko divers. Thick one...

To push the spring bars into the rubber band, nano oil has been used. Now it got solid interface.
The buckle needed a small flat screwdrivers and some patience.
Here the result. Ready to be mounted on a dry diving suit!









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

Just upgraded to the Solar version. I just like the bigger feel on my wrist. My F6 Sapphire still looks great (never used the band), time to sell it.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Odie said:


> Just upgraded to the Solar version. I just like the bigger feel on my wrist. My F6 Sapphire still looks great (never used the band), time to sell it.


Pictures would be great !


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Garmin monitoring Xmas shopping...









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Worker

Time to eat.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MStillwood

Worker said:


> Time to eat.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What face is that? I am looking for one like that for my 5XPLUS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker

MStillwood said:


> What face is that? I am looking for one like that for my 5XPLUS
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's just one of the stock faces that came with the 6 series, although they may have a comparable watch face in Connect IQ.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Worker said:


> It's just one of the stock faces that came with the 6 series, although they may have a comparable watch face in Connect IQ.


Nope. Haven't found the same watchface on the store.
They have reproduced the circular faces but not this one. ;-)


----------



## Odie

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Pictures would be great !


Sorry, missed this:


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Odie said:


> Sorry, missed this:


This is a beautiful piece of équipement! 

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Looking for the 50 shades of grey...









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

How to remove scratches on titanium in 5 seconds...









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Robbie_roy

@Nemo_Sandman, I'm really late to the game, but thanks for your photos on the Nick Mankey strap. It looks great on all of the Fenix and Instinct images that you showed and I probably read about it first in this thread! Going to try installing it on my Garmin very soon.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Robbie_roy said:


> @Nemo_Sandman, I'm really late to the game, but thanks for your photos on the Nick Mankey strap. It looks great on all of the Fenix and Instinct images that you showed and I probably read about it first in this thread! Going to try installing it on my Garmin very soon.


you are welcome !  Actually I got a Grey, two black and an Army Green.

Just posted some new designs from Nick here as he is doing new colors (coyote, pink) and now is doing printed special editions. Don't have boughtone yet but will do later in 2020.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/nick-mankey-hook-strap-4865385-10.html#post50587547


----------



## Robbie_roy

Very nice again! The grey has looked great in the photos and I’m probably going to have to copy you on having some of the multiple colors (the army green and coyote tan are perfect). I’m glad I didn’t stock up on some standard Zulu straps on Amazon or Strapcode because these are a lot nicer. 

I will have to tell a few Garmin friends about these straps honestly — it’s pretty amazing that they don’t need any buckling, beyond the initial setup, and don’t cover up the heart rate sensor like any NATO strap would do!


----------



## GrussGott

Hey Guys - think I might be finally ready to pull the trigger on an F6 ... after much research, a few items I'd love your thoughts on:

* Blue vs Black display
After a crapton of research, it would seem this is the luck of the draw on who/when the display was sourced from, rather than a model thing (sapphire vs gg); some have blue displays, some don't. This falls into the don't-really-mind-would-rather-have-black category ... not a show-stopper

* Wrist HR software glitches
This seems to be a real thing with many, many people affected by the 5.0+ firmware - you guys notice changes in body battery functionality, WHR accuracy, etc? This is a show-stopper: if I can't count on the WHR accuracy and subsequent features, no reason for me to buy this watch.

Your thoughts? Thanks guys!


----------



## shiftear

I have a Fenix 6 Sapphire (Pro).

Display: mine is in the middle, not perfectly black but not too blue. I don't mind it one bit, it's a non-issue.
HR: mine seems to be fine, but I use a HRM-Run to track my workouts (because it also has additional features like running dynamics) except walks and hikes where I don't bother. What I found out is for the HR sensor to be accurate and reliable the strap must be fairly tight and I like it a bit looser especially now in the summer.

I say go for it, pretty sure you'll get a good one, go for a pro if your budget allows, the extra storage space and maps are good features.



GrussGott said:


> Hey Guys - think I might be finally ready to pull the trigger on an F6 ... after much research, a few items I'd love your thoughts on:
> 
> * Blue vs Black display
> After a crapton of research, it would seem this is the luck of the draw on who/when the display was sourced from, rather than a model thing (sapphire vs gg); some have blue displays, some don't. This falls into the don't-really-mind-would-rather-have-black category ... not a show-stopper
> 
> * Wrist HR software glitches
> This seems to be a real thing with many, many people affected by the 5.0+ firmware - you guys notice changes in body battery functionality, WHR accuracy, etc? This is a show-stopper: if I can't count on the WHR accuracy and subsequent features, no reason for me to buy this watch.
> 
> Your thoughts? Thanks guys!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Mandalorian configuration. 









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



GrussGott said:


> Hey Guys - think I might be finally ready to pull the trigger on an F6 ... after much research, a few items I'd love your thoughts on:
> 
> * Blue vs Black display
> After a crapton of research, it would seem this is the luck of the draw on who/when the display was sourced from, rather than a model thing (sapphire vs gg); some have blue displays, some don't. This falls into the don't-really-mind-would-rather-have-black category ... not a show-stopper
> 
> * Wrist HR software glitches
> This seems to be a real thing with many, many people affected by the 5.0+ firmware - you guys notice changes in body battery functionality, WHR accuracy, etc? This is a show-stopper: if I can't count on the WHR accuracy and subsequent features, no reason for me to buy this watch.
> 
> Your thoughts? Thanks guys!


No issue with the HR. 
No blue tint on mine. I was lucky. Picture for illustration.

Since August 2019, no bugs on my 6 titanium.

The 5.0 version is using a little more battery when on Bluetooth but they are so many ways to manage the power. 
At 100% 14 days with BT on. 
31 days without BT. 
I have programmed it to cut off BT in the night times. 









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Singlewingcoach

I’m trying to decide between the Fenix 6 titanium or the fr 945. I think the case is about the same size but I know the Fenix is heavier. Do you find the Fenix 6 to be ok for weight training type workouts ?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Singlewingcoach said:


> I'm trying to decide between the Fenix 6 titanium or the fr 945. I think the case is about the same size but I know the Fenix is heavier. Do you find the Fenix 6 to be ok for weight training type workouts ?


For weight training? The heavier the better.

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## GrussGott

Singlewingcoach said:


> I'm trying to decide between the Fenix 6 titanium or the fr 945. I think the case is about the same size but I know the Fenix is heavier. Do you find the Fenix 6 to be ok for weight training type workouts ?


I'm looking at the same thing ...

The forerunner 945 47mm case + strap = 50g

Fenix 6 Ti 47mm case-only = 49g
however with some math, the straps look to be about 25-30g, be they rubber or Titanium so ...

* Forerunner 945 47mm case = 49g
* Ti Fenix 6 47mm sapphire rubber strap = 72g (same screen size as forerunner)
* Ti Fenix 6 51mm non-sapphire rubber strap = 82g

So, the Fenix 6 Ti is _at least_ 44% heavier than the 945, and that's a lot, so I'd say it depends on the type of weight training you do; if you're lifting heavy mostly then the F6 is fine. If you're doing explosive training and/or crossfit type of stuff, you'll want the 945 ... however I'd say in the latter case you're going to want a chest strap either way (or an arm strap like the Polar OH, Scosche Rhythm 24, or Wahoo Tickr; I prefer the Polar and I like the Polar Flow app).

EDIT: the Garmin Instinct is only $200, has most features, and is 52g -- easily the best value fitness watch


----------



## shiftear

Singlewingcoach said:


> I'm trying to decide between the Fenix 6 titanium or the fr 945. I think the case is about the same size but I know the Fenix is heavier. Do you find the Fenix 6 to be ok for weight training type workouts ?


I have the Fenix 6 Sapphire in steel. I noticed the watch on my wrist for maybe 2 days then it dissapeared. I run and I lift weights by the way, with my usage I get around 8-9 days of battery life.


----------



## Singlewingcoach

I currently have the Instinct. May just stick with it but i'd like to be able to access garmin iq for watch faces etc.


----------



## MissileExpert

GrussGott said:


> I'm looking at the same thing ...
> 
> The forerunner 945 47mm case + strap = 50g
> 
> Fenix 6 Ti 47mm case-only = 49g
> however with some math, the straps look to be about 25-30g, be they rubber or Titanium so ...
> 
> * Forerunner 945 47mm case = 49g
> * Ti Fenix 6 47mm sapphire rubber strap = 72g (same screen size as forerunner)
> * Ti Fenix 6 51mm non-sapphire rubber strap = 82g
> 
> So, the Fenix 6 Ti is _at least_ 44% heavier than the 945, and that's a lot, so I'd say it depends on the type of weight training you do; if you're lifting heavy mostly then the F6 is fine. If you're doing explosive training and/or crossfit type of stuff, you'll want the 945 ... however I'd say in the latter case you're going to want a chest strap either way (or an arm strap like the Polar OH, Scosche Rhythm 24, or Wahoo Tickr; I prefer the Polar and I like the Polar Flow app).
> 
> EDIT: the Garmin Instinct is only $200, has most features, and is 52g -- easily the best value fitness watch


I'm kinda doubting that the less than 0.1 lb difference is going to ruin anyone's weight training routine.


----------



## GrussGott

MissileExpert said:


> I'm kinda doubting that the less than 0.1 lb difference is going to *ruin anyone's weight training routine*.


It doesn't ruin your routine, it ruins your data:

When one does explosive movements, especially arm movements like, say, olympic lifts, heavier watches are notorious for HR dropouts since the heavier the watch, the more momentum it generates (p=mv, where 'm'=mass), thus the greater probability of drop-outs when the HR sensor loses wrist contact at the top of the lift. There also the flexing muscles / tendons in the wrist that throw off the sensor.

That's why chest straps work best - even armband HR straps like the polar OH can have the sensor flip when your muscles flex during an explosive lift.

It's for a similar reason that Garmin makes the Garmin Swim chest strap which has sticky stuff on it to keep it in place during the relatively violent kick-turns.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

GrussGott said:


> It doesn't ruin your routine, it ruins your data:
> 
> When one does explosive movements, especially arm movements like, say, olympic lifts, heavier watches are notorious for HR dropouts since the heavier the watch, the more momentum it generates (p=mv, where 'm'=mass), thus the greater probability of drop-outs when the HR sensor loses wrist contact at the top of the lift. There also the flexing muscles / tendons in the wrist that throw off the sensor.
> 
> That's why chest straps work best - even armband HR straps like the polar OH can have the sensor flip when your muscles flex during an explosive lift.
> 
> It's for a similar reason that Garmin makes the Garmin Swim chest strap which has sticky stuff on it to keep it in place during the relatively violent kick-turns.


Buy a Forerunner.

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*

Heavy titanium for my explosive mouvement of the day.
And yes when doing Pak Mei Kung Fu I have never worn any watch but the Garmin Instinct for heart rate monitoring. It is 'that' light. 
And it was only during the first hour. 
And lucky me it was not Wing Chun...










Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Singlewingcoach said:


> I currently have the Instinct. May just stick with it but i'd like to be able to access garmin iq for watch faces etc.


You know, watchfaces on the Garmin Instinct are much better than 98% of those found on Garmin IQ Store.


Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Nemo_Sandman said:


> You know, watchfaces on the Garmin Instinct are much better than 98% of those found on Garmin IQ Store.
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


And....aren't problematic like a lot of them are in the CIQ store. My 6x Solar has the default watch face and am perfectly happy.

The Instinct not connecting to the CIQ store is one of the best things about it.


----------



## GrussGott

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Odie said:


> The Instinct not connecting to the CIQ store is one of the best things about it.










@Odie, I think you convinced me to start with the Instinct and then go from there ... I know the v2 might be coming out soon, but at $199 it's a great deal so not a lot lost even if the new ones come out


----------



## Odie

Yup and even when the v2 comes out, it will probably be $329+ because it will have the new HR sensor (probably PulseOX as well), new Sony Chip system, etc.

If it wasn’t for the Mapping on the F6 series (and the additional functionality from DEM mapping and Compass Bearing Lock, is wear my Tactical Instinct 24/7.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Major Update (for me) on Beta 5.74 release !!

Time Display in Stopwatch mode !!!!  At last !!! 

https://forums.garmin.com/outdoor-recreation/outdoor-recreation/f/fenix-6-series/211587/fenix-6-series---5-74-beta-release

Very new synthetic view in Clock. Very "Garmin Instinct" design IMHO.
It works great on the Alarm Menu.
I miss the analogic view of the time zones and the bigger fonts on the multi timer display.
But this is minor compared to... TOD in the Stopwatch !!

I've even made a custom activity with TOD and Timer on the same display but it was battery consuming. SO really this is really something I was looking forward to.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

And a new watchface with big minutes.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

*Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*

I haven't been to the forum in a few days, so I didn't know about the update, thanks Nemo!

Can you post a picture of the Time in SW mode and what you're talking about with the new clock view? I'm running a battery test right now and am 15 days into it on 5.00 so I want to finish that first before I download anything new.


----------



## gaijin

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Odie said:


> I haven't been to the forum in a few days, so I didn't know about the update, thanks Nemo!
> 
> Can you post a picture of the Time in SW mode and what you're talking about with the new clock view? I'm running a battery test right now and am 15 days into it on 5.00 so I want to finish that first before I download anything new.


I can help with the stopwatch part:










Time is at top.

HTH


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Cash....









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

A 17 hours timing and all the new 'Clock' ergos and displays.









Oh and you check the general menu you can see the amount of timing if the stopwatch is running...
I should have pictured it also...

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Singlewingcoach

Pretty sure i'm fixing to pull the trigger on the 6 titanium. I don't need it but I sure want it. How does the hrm on the fenix 6 compare in accuracy to the Instinct? To me the Instinct is not good at least compared to the AW4.


----------



## Singlewingcoach

Odie said:


> Yup and even when the v2 comes out, it will probably be $329+ because it will have the new HR sensor (probably PulseOX as well), new Sony Chip system, etc.
> 
> If it wasn't for the Mapping on the F6 series (and the additional functionality from DEM mapping and Compass Bearing Lock, is wear my Tactical Instinct 24/7.


How would you say the fenix 6 hrm compares to the instinct? I know all wrist monitors are kinda iffy but my instinct is terrible compared to my AW 4 hrm. Mine will show resting heart rate on the rower or indoor bike even if i'm about to stroke. Is the F6 hrm any better?


----------



## Singlewingcoach

Didn't mean to double post


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Singlewingcoach said:


> How would you say the fenix 6 hrm compares to the instinct? I know all wrist monitors are kinda iffy but my instinct is terrible compared to my AW 4 hrm. Mine will show resting heart rate on the rower or indoor bike even if i'm about to stroke. Is the F6 hrm any better?


Since the last beta yes it is.

And battery is now 0.2% per hour on my Fenix 6 Pro.


----------



## Odie

*Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Singlewingcoach said:


> How would you say the fenix 6 hrm compares to the instinct? I know all wrist monitors are kinda iffy but my instinct is terrible compared to my AW 4 hrm. Mine will show resting heart rate on the rower or indoor bike even if i'm about to stroke. Is the F6 hrm any better?


I've never had an issue with my HR but the last beta 5.74 seems to fix other people's problems. That said, you're always going to get a more accurate reading with a Cheat HRM but IMO, the Fenix series is a solid lineup of watches.

CES is this week, so maybe wait until Friday to see if Garmin comes out with anything (Fenix 6 sport...but is highly doubtful as this screams an August release...but your never know) new.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Soon back in this beautiful city.
(using 'face it' for the first time)
This is the Atomium.
An gigantic atom of iron where you can climb and have lunch.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## GrussGott

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Singlewingcoach said:


> How would you say the fenix 6 hrm compares to the instinct? I know all wrist monitors are kinda iffy but my instinct is terrible compared to my AW 4 hrm. Mine will show resting heart rate on the rower or indoor bike even if i'm about to stroke. Is the F6 hrm any better?





Odie said:


> I've never had an issue with my HR but the last beta 5.74 seems to fix other people's problems. That said, you're always going to get a more accurate reading with a Cheat HRM but IMO, the Fenix series is a solid lineup of watches.
> 
> CES is this week, so maybe wait until Friday to see if Garmin comes out with anything (Fenix 6 sport...but is highly doubtful as this screams an August release...but your never know) new.


I'm waiting for CES, then I think i'll go with the Instinct ... I'm interested to see if Garmin does the new Fenix with OLED; they should, nobody cares about battery life. Give me OLED-Ti for the win.

On HRM, can't speak from experience, but can tell you the testing i've seen: Apple 4 is industry leading, period. Apple 5 not so much, they compromised for other features, that's too bad. Apple 5 is going to be about the same as Fenix/Instinct sensor.

Ultimately HRM comes down to a few things: the sensor, the software, the contact. It may be that the Apple 4 just plain fits you better in addition to having better sensor/software.

My 2 cents is to get an arm strap like the Polar OH: they're cheap, super accurate, lots of features, portable to any device, easy-to-use. I wouldn't count on wrist HRM for serious data use, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Mixing Oled and Fenix is a proof of not understanding the Fenix design.
Get a Venu.
LOL. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## GrussGott

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Mixing Oled and Fenix is a proof of not understanding the Fenix design.


Oh, I'm pretty sure the next Fenix (and/or Marq) will have an OLED option cause the "fenix design" is $$ - Gamin ain't in the business of selling high design principles.


----------



## Singlewingcoach

I’m leaning towards the Fenix 6 titanium. I just love the look, love it. I fish, hike, coach football, and play golf. wondering if it’s too heavy for golf?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

GrussGott said:


> Oh, I'm pretty sure the next Fenix (and/or Marq) will have an OLED option cause the "fenix design" is $$ - Gamin ain't in the business of selling high design principles.


Blah blah blah...

Oled means backlight. They made the Venu with Oled and this is a very different design than the Fenix.

You don't need backlight with Fenix or Instinct and this is mandatory to use those tool watches without any battery consuming backlight. This is mandatory for a good outdoor watch.
Under the sun who need any oled display burning high and draining the battery ??

But why I'm wasting my time ?
As I remember you don't use any Fenix yet and worst, you don't own any Fenix or Instinct, do you ?
So really you cannot understand what it is all about.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Singlewingcoach said:


> I'm leaning towards the Fenix 6 titanium. I just love the look, love it. I fish, hike, coach football, and play golf. wondering if it's too heavy for golf?


72 grams , is it too heavy for golf ?


----------



## Singlewingcoach

Well I don’t know. Never played with one that heavy lol. I’m looking for one watch to wear at all times. I’m thinking this one could come the closest


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*

Never lost in the rain.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Cappuccino time.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Singlewingcoach

Got the Fenix 6 titanium 47mm. Love, love love the fit, faces, funtions,etc. but the weather sucks. Simply will not update like my instinct was. Called garmin and evidently its a known issue and they are working on it. If garmin could ever have the reliability/ workability of apple they would take over the watch industry. JMO but its just bad to have as many rinky dink problems as garmin devices have. The majority of the funtions work but it seems there is always something. Hoping it gets fixed before my 30 day return come up because it has potential to be perfect.


----------



## gaijin

Singlewingcoach said:


> Got the Fenix 6 titanium 47mm. Love, love love the fit, faces, funtions,etc. but the weather sucks. Simply will not update like my instinct was. Called garmin and evidently its a known issue and they are working on it. If garmin could ever have the reliability/ workability of apple they would take over the watch industry. JMO but its just bad to have as many rinky dink problems as garmin devices have. The majority of the funtions work but it seems there is always something. Hoping it gets fixed before my 30 day return come up because it has potential to be perfect.


Weather has always been finicky, but there are a couple of things you can do to make the Weather Widget a bit more reliable:

1. Record a short Activity that uses GPS and then save it. You can delete it later. This assures the watch "knows" where it is so it can access weather info from the nearest weather station.

2. Make sure the Garmin Connect App on your phone is open in the background and not closed or timed out. On iPhone this is easy, but I understand on Android one must assure that battery management doesn't automatically shut the App down.

3. Make sure your watch is connected to your phone.

Even when working perfectly, the weather info in the widget may not be accurate. For example, the nearest weather station to my home location is an airport 18 miles away and 2300 feet lower than my home location. This results in a lot of discrepancy between reported and actual weather. When I travel nearer a weather station, however, for example when I go to Las Vegas, weather info is spot on. So, basically, YMMV.

HTH


----------



## Singlewingcoach

i've done all that to no avail. I will keep it a little bit longer but I can't see paying that kind of money for a top of the line outdoor watch that supposed to be making me feel like a modern day danial boone and can't give me the weather LOL!


----------



## gaijin

Singlewingcoach said:


> i've done all that to no avail. I will keep it a little bit longer but I can't see paying that kind of money for a top of the line outdoor watch that supposed to be making me feel like a modern day danial boone and can't give me the weather LOL!


Whenever I need accurate weather info, I look at one of several excellent weather apps on my phone - after all, my phone has to be with me anyway for the weather widget to work on the watch... Optimal? Of course not. Dealbreaker? Not for me, but of course, YMMV.

HTH


----------



## GrussGott

Nemo_Sandman said:


> You don't need backlight with Fenix or Instinct and this is mandatory to use those tool watches without any battery consuming backlight. *This is mandatory for a good outdoor watch* ... But why I'm wasting my time ? So really you cannot understand what it is all about.


Wow Nemo, kinda harsh, apologies if I hit a sensitive spot; I completely understand the original Fenix "outdoor" target market and resulting product design, *but that time is clearly over *and here's how we know, first the facts:

*(1.) Garmin has all of your GPS, HR, and other data to mine - Garmin knows if you're an outdoorsman ... or not*
They know how much of an outdoorsman you are (or aren't), they know how often you overnight away from power, how often you run an ultra-marathon, how many hours you're typically awake, etc., and they segment their customers by use-case type and by number.

*(2.) Garmin has all of their sales data - they know who their existing and new  Fenix (and other) buyers are*
Garmin knows which customers are re-upping, and who's leaving, who the super-users are, and they can segment them by type and number. They know where Fenix growth is coming from (and it's not from through-hikers and ultra-marathoners - it's from corporate bozos sitting next to a power outlet ... (but they WANT to be in the woods)

*(3.) Garmin is using a rapid product development, iterate & pivot model *
Garmin's products, and product lines, are constantly growing and morphing; further Garmin is clearly beta testing niches: Instinct, Swim, Venu, Marq, Forerunner, et al; *AND they're beta testing hardware:* solar, durability, swim sensor, OLED display; as well as software features

*In short, the Garmin Fenix line is now a premium smart watch, with the Marq being ultra-premium*, which means _the transflective displays no longer fit that customer segment_ - so Garmin's testing AMOLED displays that will eventually find they way to Fenix and Marq watches to compete with Apple's Retina displays. (read or watch any Marq review: they're all mention disappointment with the display)

*Their fitness lines* (forerunner, swim, vivofit, etc) will likely *keep the *lightweight cases and high-battery-life *transflective displays*

And that leaves *the Instinct *(and various *new! iterations*) as their *"outdoor"* / rugged line - maybe we'll see an Instinct color* transflective?

The danger for Garmin is quality control and customer support ... but it's their market to lose now though, they're killin it.

*due to fragility of egos preventing any hint of interesting discussion, this post has edited with this single missed word to ensure nobody here loses their shiit over ridiculousness, degrading this thread into useless memes, accusations, and name-calling like the rest of the internet. Sure, we could listen and exchange ideas but why do that when there's poop to fling!


----------



## gaijin

GrussGott said:


> And that leaves *the Instinct *(and various *new! iterations*) as their *"outdoor"* / rugged line - maybe we'll see an Instinct transflective?


If you owned an Instinct, you would already know that it has a transflective display. From the specs:

*DISPLAY TYPE	monochrome, sunlight-visible, transflective memory-in-pixel (MIP)*

As for the rest of your post:










:-!


----------



## GrussGott

gaijin said:


> If you owned an Instinct, you would already know that it has a transflective display.


If you'd read my post you'd understand I know that. (plus, since when does ownership make one a hardware expert? )

Also, holy crap are you guys fragile! FYI I didn't poop in your ice cream:

You're all super smart consumers who made stellar choices despite a complex marketplace; nevertheless you persevered, purchasing a flawless yet purposely designed outdoorsman's / athlete's timepiece, because that's who you are and the kind of purpose built product you need. Yay for Garmin, but better, yay for you! See? I'm on the cult bus!

As for the rest of my post, what exactly are you disagreeing with? Or is that too reasonable a question and it was more you spotted a chance to fling some meme poop and took it?

Personally I'd prefer the former but if everyone wants to take this thread in the latter direction, I'm game!


----------



## Singlewingcoach

I think i'm sending the fenix 6 back monday if there is no fix. Glad I got to try it though. It did enlighten me on a couple of things. First Garmin is putting 10 pounds of crap in a 5 pound sock, second is i'm convinced the Instinct is there most stable product, all stuff no fluff, third it made me appreciate the functionality and quality of Apple. If apple made the fenix it would be over. Just my two cents though. I think i'm going to sit back and wait on the instinct solar if there is such a thing.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

The real McCoy OEM titanium band is just gorgeous.









And a bad ass picture in Orange (not me but from Garmin on Facebook) for good measures.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

GrussGott said:


> Wow Nemo, kinda harsh, apologies if I hit a sensitive spot; I completely understand the original Fenix "outdoor" target market and resulting product design, *but that time is clearly over *and here's how we know, first the facts:
> 
> *(1.) Garmin has all of your GPS, HR, and other data to mine - Garmin knows if you're an outdoorsman ... or not*
> They know how much of an outdoorsman you are (or aren't), they know how often you overnight away from power, how often you run an ultra-marathon, how many hours you're typically awake, etc., and they segment their customers by use-case type and by number.
> 
> *(2.) Garmin has all of their sales data - they know who their existing and new  Fenix (and other) buyers are*
> Garmin knows which customers are re-upping, and who's leaving, who the super-users are, and they can segment them by type and number. They know where Fenix growth is coming from (and it's not from through-hikers and ultra-marathoners - it's from corporate bozos sitting next to a power outlet ... (but they WANT to be in the woods)
> 
> *(3.) Garmin is using a rapid product development, iterate & pivot model *
> Garmin's products, and product lines, are constantly growing and morphing; further Garmin is clearly beta testing niches: Instinct, Swim, Venu, Marq, Forerunner, et al; *AND they're beta testing hardware:* solar, durability, swim sensor, OLED display; as well as software features
> 
> *In short, the Garmin Fenix line is now a premium smart watch, with the Marq being ultra-premium*, which means _the transflective displays no longer fit that customer segment_ - so Garmin's testing AMOLED displays that will eventually find they way to Fenix and Marq watches to compete with Apple's Retina displays. (read or watch any Marq review: they're all mention disappointment with the display)
> 
> *Their fitness lines* (forerunner, swim, vivofit, etc) will likely *keep the *lightweight cases and high-battery-life *transflective displays*
> 
> And that leaves *the Instinct *(and various *new! iterations*) as their *"outdoor"* / rugged line - maybe we'll see an Instinct color* transflective?
> 
> The danger for Garmin is quality control and customer support ... but it's their market to lose now though, they're killin it.
> 
> *due to fragility of egos preventing any hint of interesting discussion, this post has edited with this single missed word to ensure nobody here loses their shiit over ridiculousness, degrading this thread into useless memes, accusations, and name-calling like the rest of the internet. Sure, we could listen and exchange ideas but why do that when there's poop to fling!


Sorry, I have put a smiley after my Ygritte's quote... So I'm sorry if the tone of my answer was felt "serious". 

So have you tried a Garmin for a change ? It is the best way to examine it and see what suits you.

IMHO I love a display visible without backlight. (I love OLED on other devices)
I love the absence of touch screen.

To each their own.

Now, I have not understood your point but try a Fenix or an Instinct and see if it is for you.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

GrussGott said:


> If you'd read my post you'd understand I know that. (plus, since when does ownership make one a hardware expert? )
> 
> Also, holy crap are you guys fragile! FYI I didn't poop in your ice cream:
> 
> You're all super smart consumers who made stellar choices despite a complex marketplace; nevertheless you persevered, purchasing a flawless yet purposely designed outdoorsman's / athlete's timepiece, because that's who you are and the kind of purpose built product you need. Yay for Garmin, but better, yay for you! See? I'm on the cult bus!
> 
> As for the rest of my post, what exactly are you disagreeing with? Or is that too reasonable a question and it was more you spotted a chance to fling some meme poop and took it?
> 
> Personally I'd prefer the former but if everyone wants to take this thread in the latter direction, I'm game!


Frankly I skip most of your assumptions as they are boring and, worst, you consider yourself as an expert but we are just users Everyday users.
You are a NOT any user. So your expertise in all Fenix and Instinct designs and uses is just useless.
Frankly you are more of a troll than any kind of expert. You are just looking at picking some fight and be an antagonist about watches you have never used or tried. This is just pure trolling.
Is there a button to block you ?








Found it. Bye bye.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Singlewingcoach said:


> I think i'm sending the fenix 6 back monday if there is no fix. Glad I got to try it though. It did enlighten me on a couple of things. First Garmin is putting 10 pounds of crap in a 5 pound sock, second is i'm convinced the Instinct is there most stable product, all stuff no fluff, third it made me appreciate the functionality and quality of Apple. If apple made the fenix it would be over. Just my two cents though. I think i'm going to sit back and wait on the instinct solar if there is such a thing.


At least you are trying it and making you own opinion. 

There is a new Beta available: 5.77 I have downloaded and installed.
Try it before ditch it: you got nothing to lose. ;-)

https://forums.garmin.com/outdoor-recreation/outdoor-recreation/f/fenix-6-series/212838/fenix-6-series---5-77-beta-release


----------



## Wolfsatz

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Is there a button to block you ?
> Found it. Bye bye.


Trolls will be Trolls... Haters will be Haters. Nemo Shoots... Nemo Scores! Well done Sir!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Wolfsatz said:


> Trolls will be Trolls... Haters will be Haters. Nemo Shoots... Nemo Scores! Well done Sir!


Coming from a Master Jedi. Thank you.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*

This is a eye candy this titanium band.
Two finish, a satin and a matte.
Actually it looks very high quality.
Of course to resize it I have been in a good jeweler and he as struggles with the lock tit. Grey locktit.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Singlewingcoach said:


> I think i'm sending the fenix 6 back monday if there is no fix. Glad I got to try it though. It did enlighten me on a couple of things. First Garmin is putting 10 pounds of crap in a 5 pound sock, second is i'm convinced the Instinct is there most stable product, all stuff no fluff, third it made me appreciate the functionality and quality of Apple. If apple made the fenix it would be over. Just my two cents though. I think i'm going to sit back and wait on the instinct solar if there is such a thing.


New update. 6.00

So did you keep it ?


----------



## gaijin

Nemo_Sandman said:


> New update. 6.00


Quite a lot of improvements in version 6.00:























:-!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

But they still got the Sunset Sunrise bug now 48 hours late !









Luckily the watchface got its own data about it.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

I enjoy the videos of this Charlie Brooker's voice youtuber:


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Cappuccino picture
This could be my favorite bracelet. Really. 









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Singlewingcoach

Man i'm just really torn. I decided i'm giving it this weekend to make a good decision. I love the screen, got the weather fixed, I personally love connect IQ and some of the different faces and the watch is beautiful. My backlight is perfect also. But one thing that bothers me... the three buttons on the left side feel very odd. They actually travel a distance, stop and then you have to press further for the click. Feels sticky, the right side is perfect. I called garmin and they said it wasn't right but keep it a while longer and see how it goes. I don't want a watch i'm going to be constantly worrying about. If I send it in i guess I could get one with a bad backlight or who knows what else. If I keep it i'm sure I would get used to it. I got such a sweet deal on it with 30 percent off I hate to return. Maybe i'm being a little ocd but it's still alot of money for it not to be perfect. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Singlewingcoach said:


> Man i'm just really torn. I decided i'm giving it this weekend to make a good decision. I love the screen, got the weather fixed, I personally love connect IQ and some of the different faces and the watch is beautiful. My backlight is perfect also. But one thing that bothers me... the three buttons on the left side feel very odd. They actually travel a distance, stop and then you have to press further for the click. Feels sticky, the right side is perfect. I called garmin and they said it wasn't right but keep it a while longer and see how it goes. I don't want a watch i'm going to be constantly worrying about. If I send it in i guess I could get one with a bad backlight or who knows what else. If I keep it i'm sure I would get used to it. I got such a sweet deal on it with 30 percent off I hate to return. Maybe i'm being a little ocd but it's still alot of money for it not to be perfect. What are your thoughts?


If you like it give it some more times. Relax. You are under warranty for two years anyway. So no worry.


----------



## Singlewingcoach

I thought Garmin only had a one year warranty? Two years could change things


----------



## Odie

Here in the States, it’s a (1) year warranty.


----------



## Servus

Europe has 2 years warranty.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

There is a thread going on on Buttons in the Garmin's forums.
Don't forget 80% of the people who communicate are not the satisfied.
The proof: I'm happy with my buttons and i have not participate in that thread to say I'm satisfied.
But it wil show you: they are many differences feel and some people are concern and other less:

https://forums.garmin.com/outdoor-r...ation/f/fenix-6-series/172097/fenix-6-buttons


----------



## Odie

There are four types of people who post on watch forums:

1. Watch Enthusiasts & Collector’s 

2. People who have problems that they’re unable to figure out themselves 

3. People who spent money that they don’t have and need to complain about it with pointing out every little issue that may be wrong with the watch 

4. Competitors posting like #3 (this happens in many industries unfortunately)


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Odie said:


> There are four types of people who post on watch forums:
> 
> 1. Watch Enthusiasts & Collector's
> 
> 2. People who have problems that they're unable to figure out themselves
> 
> 3. People who spent money that they don't have and need to complain about it with pointing out every little issue that may be wrong with the watch
> 
> 4. Competitors posting like #3 (this happens in many industries unfortunately)


Amen !  This is especially true on the Garmin's forum.

It was even worst on Samsung Galaxy various forums I have browsed. It was tedious.
I was surprised by how many people were buying a smartwatch just because it was the new "must have" and only then asking what they would do with it. "How does it work ?" "What model have i just bought ?" "Can I wear it on my arm too ?" "How can I turn it off ?"
Smartphones, smartwatches and dumb buyers. ;-)

As for Garmin's: those wonderful tank watches are fun to use. The exploration of all their possibilities of usage is long. And they are always new developers to try new things to suit their needs.
I consider those various Garmin like the true heirs of Protrek lineage as for a long time Casio was the only player in ABC solar radio piloted watches. Instruments which were very handy in the wild of by the sea.
(But now just in the Fenix 6 "clock functions", being able to have a shortcut for triggering a stopwatch (with the time of the day displayed) or being able to set an alarm which will use tones and vibration to wake you up: this is a real improvement compared to usual digital watches and a delight when you rely on your wristwatch on a daily basis for your job or just for your hobbies.)
Eventually, when you can buy a Garmin Instinct for around 200 dollars... that's a lot of tech and fun for the money.


----------



## j8j

I've got the Instinct and love it. Thanks to Nemo I got the black titanium bracelet LDFAS and a screen protector for it. I'm thinking of getting a F6. I have a couple of questions related to the crystal. I really like sapphire, but have scratched two sapphires on Rolex and while it is is harder than glass I've proven I can wreck it. I've already replaced my screen protector on the Instinct and it is great to have a nice perfect glass again with that ease. So the question are: 
1. I see comments on the color, contrast and brightness being lower on the sapphire F6 than the Gorilla glass, anyone have first hand compare on this to show or talk to? 
2. Is there a screen protector that works with the F6? Anyone use one?
3. Is there enough bezel to allow a screen protector to work without being to proud (raised) above the bezel?


----------



## Wolfsatz

j8j said:


> I've got the Instinct and love it. Thanks to Nemo I got the black titanium bracelet LDFAS and a screen protector for it. I'm thinking of getting a F6. I have a couple of questions related to the crystal. I really like sapphire, but have scratched two sapphires on Rolex and while it is is harder than glass I've proven I can wreck it. I've already replaced my screen protector on the Instinct and it is great to have a nice perfect glass again with that ease. So the question are:
> 1. I see comments on the color, contrast and brightness being lower on the sapphire F6 than the Gorilla glass, anyone have first hand compare on this to show or talk to?
> 2. Is there a screen protector that works with the F6? Anyone use one?
> 3. Is there enough bezel to allow a screen protector to work without being to proud (raised) above the bezel?


What's where the reference for the Titanium bracelet?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Wolfsatz said:


> What's where the reference for the Titanium bracelet?


https://www.amazon.com/LDFAS-Titani...3&sr=1-1-e1d37225-97ae-4506-b802-4ca5ff43ebe6

They still got my review:


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

j8j said:


> I've got the Instinct and love it. Thanks to Nemo I got the black titanium bracelet LDFAS and a screen protector for it. I'm thinking of getting a F6. I have a couple of questions related to the crystal. I really like sapphire, but have scratched two sapphires on Rolex and while it is is harder than glass I've proven I can wreck it. I've already replaced my screen protector on the Instinct and it is great to have a nice perfect glass again with that ease. So the question are:
> 1. I see comments on the color, contrast and brightness being lower on the sapphire F6 than the Gorilla glass, anyone have first hand compare on this to show or talk to?
> 2. Is there a screen protector that works with the F6? Anyone use one?
> 3. Is there enough bezel to allow a screen protector to work without being to proud (raised) above the bezel?


The Gorilla seems to give an excellent contrats as the crystal is matte and the sapphire crystal is very shiny.

I have encountered many door brass knobs with my sapphire F6 and there is not a single scratch on mine.
Now if you feel safer with a screen protector it is possible to have it set on a F6.


----------



## Odie

The GG should do just fine. When I got my 6x Solar, I got gotten a screen protector but once one, the protector was higher than the bezel and didn’t look good once on.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Funny the Instinct with the titanium band is 20 grams lighter than the Fenix Titanium with its OEM band.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Odie said:


> The GG should do just fine. When I got my 6x Solar, I got gotten a screen protector but once one, the protector was higher than the bezel and didn't look good once on.


We need to do an update about our favorite setting, watchface and uses ! 
As I love the 6X I will be happy with more pics of yours !


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Nick Mankey propose a 26mm band !!!









https://nickmankeydesigns.com/


----------



## Maddog1970

New "GIT".....love the colour, love the extra options (May never use them, but who cares!), even at the premium over the regular Instinct, still a great bang for the buck!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*

Here is something I would have trizd: an aluminium bezel on top of my bezel. Better protection for the glass !!
But I'm afraid the glue won't like all the water and dives I use my watch for. 
I have bought a Titanium also for that reason. 
But I love that idea to raise the bezel.

Also the antenna being the bezel, would it change de GPS sensitivity?

https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4000458980100.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.43234d2aG5WmtM&algo_pvid=eb6c66e2-d8c5-4df5-b849-003f73540d61&algo_expid=eb6c66e2-d8c5-4df5-b849-003f73540d61-1&btsid=0be3764315815862882391578e8ddf&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

BTW the Watchface seems to be "M2" not my watch not my pictures.
















The ali express link shows all the model but it is possible to find it on Amazon for 19,99 pounds. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B082NZ6BZ1/ref=pe_3187911_185740111_TE_item


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Oooh the great stopwatch I always wanted!









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Oooh the great stopwatch I always wanted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


Have you found out what the maximum time that it will go to?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Odie said:


> Have you found out what the maximum time that it will go to?


100 hours !


----------



## j8j

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*

Very excited to get a review on this raised bezel. Looks like it would give room to put a screen protector on and still be recessed below the raised rim of the bezel. Looks good too IMHO. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## j8j

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*

For those of you that had an Instinct and upgraded to a F6, do you ever wear you Instinct anymore? Do you miss anything about your Instinct? Totally satisfied with your 6 upgrade? Wondering if I should upgrade? I like the look of the F6 but love my Instinct.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*



j8j said:


> Very excited to get a review on this raised bezel. Looks like it would give room to put a screen protector on and still be recessed below the raised rim of the bezel. Looks good too IMHO. Thanks for the tip.


I have cancel my order. Even if it's a good idea, I love my titanium bezel and its 5 screws ! ;-)
Also as I swim and use my watch in the sea, I assume the bezel glue won't hold long.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

The Naked Truth....

What is inside a 6X ?

F Tipi Blog - Made in Satisfaction » Garmin Fenix 6X Pro Disassembly or Teardown whatever you say?


----------



## Odie

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*



j8j said:


> For those of you that had an Instinct and upgraded to a 6, do you every wear you Instinct? Do you miss anything about your Instinct? Totally satisfied with your 6 upgrade?


I have the 6x Solar and the all Black Tactical Instinct. The 6x doesn't leave my wrist and I'm actually contemplating selling it (Instinct) since I don't wear it.

The 6x just has too many features that I like.


----------



## j8j

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*

Odie, I was afraid of that. I better save my money, LOL. They are sweet looking watches. You and Nemo, and some others on this forum do a good job of showcasing the watches. Thanks for sharing your experiences and pictures.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp;amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*



j8j said:


> For those of you that had an Instinct and upgraded to a F6, do you ever wear you Instinct anymore? Do you miss anything about your Instinct? Totally satisfied with your 6 upgrade? Wondering if I should upgrade? I like the look of the F6 but love my Instinct.


I have sold my Instinct (and a Silver Square Casio) to invest in my F6.

I regret how easy to read was the Instinct: the back and white display is a must have.
My F6 is sapphire and while being very hard to scratch it has a lot of reflection.

I also regret the higher bezel on the instinct. ;-)
The F6 bezel is a beauty but the, for example, Tactix Delta bezel is higher. I like tall bezel. 

But it's is a great tank watch.
I use it every single day and it has not let me down once.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Really one of the best timer I ever use.
I also think the Nixon Regulus should be a great one to use too.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*

I have paid 2,49 euros for that JBlack watchface.
And it is perfect in many ways.
The graphic is the pressure.
And it shows the next sun event and a countdown to it too.
Big anti-aliased digits.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*









Solar 6X viewed by Garmin


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

100% founded !! 

https://nickmankeydesigns.com/shop/...NSAhmHSMpLVLdBnhPnlRt_LcGySw8J56PeepLR7pLODTg


----------



## gaijin

Nemo_Sandman said:


> 100% founded !!
> 
> https://nickmankeydesigns.com/shop/...NSAhmHSMpLVLdBnhPnlRt_LcGySw8J56PeepLR7pLODTg


Well... not exactly. What is 100% funded is the minimum funding goal which gets us only the black elastic with brushed silver hardware. A nice start, but I require the astro black hardware which doesn't become available until the US$2,400 level is funded.

So... keep on funding, folks - we'll get there sooner or later, I'm sure. I'm already in for two four-packs, so come on, step up!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

gaijin said:


> Well... not exactly. What is 100% funded is the minimum funding goal which gets us only the black elastic with brushed silver hardware. A nice start, but I require the astro black hardware which doesn't become available until the US$2,400 level is funded.
> 
> So... keep on funding, folks - we'll get there sooner or later, I'm sure. I'm already in for two four-packs, so come on, step up!


It is now !


----------



## gaijin

Nemo_Sandman said:


> It is now !


Not exactly happy face worthy news - I guess I get 8 black straps; that must be some REALLY expensive elastic material Nick's buying :-s


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

gaijin said:


> Not exactly happy face worthy news - I guess I get 8 black straps; that must be some REALLY expensive elastic material Nick's buying :-s


Tell me exactly what is happening ? I thought it was sorted out ? If I can help !


----------



## gaijin

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Tell me exactly what is happening ? I thought it was sorted out ? If I can help !


I supported the campaign with 2 orders for a four-pack of 26mm straps - eight straps total. If only the base level of US$2000 is funded, the only strap color available is black. So, as I understand it, when my pre-order is filled, I will have a choice of silver hardware or black hardware; but the strap elastic on all eight straps will be black. I suppose I could choose all different stitching thread colors, but all the straps will be black. My, albeit snide, comment about the expensive elastic was based on the fact that the pre-order campaign hinges on an additional US$400 per strap color - i.e. a new roll of colored elastic must be at least US$400 to make pre-order a requirement for availablity.

Hey, I took the risk when I placed a pre-order for more than one strap. Live and learn.


----------



## Rammus

I join the club, Fenix 6 sapphire here.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

gaijin said:


> I supported the campaign with 2 orders for a four-pack of 26mm straps - eight straps total. If only the base level of US$2000 is funded, the only strap color available is black. So, as I understand it, when my pre-order is filled, I will have a choice of silver hardware or black hardware; but the strap elastic on all eight straps will be black. I suppose I could choose all different stitching thread colors, but all the straps will be black. My, albeit snide, comment about the expensive elastic was based on the fact that the pre-order campaign hinges on an additional US$400 per strap color - i.e. a new roll of colored elastic must be at least US$400 to make pre-order a requirement for availablity.
> 
> Hey, I took the risk when I placed a pre-order for more than one strap. Live and learn.


I'll ask Nick.

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

gaijin said:


> I supported the campaign with 2 orders for a four-pack of 26mm straps - eight straps total. If only the base level of US$2000 is funded, the only strap color available is black. So, as I understand it, when my pre-order is filled, I will have a choice of silver hardware or black hardware; but the strap elastic on all eight straps will be black. I suppose I could choose all different stitching thread colors, but all the straps will be black. My, albeit snide, comment about the expensive elastic was based on the fact that the pre-order campaign hinges on an additional US$400 per strap color - i.e. a new roll of colored elastic must be at least US$400 to make pre-order a requirement for availablity.
> 
> Hey, I took the risk when I placed a pre-order for more than one strap. Live and learn.


Nick's answer:
"That is certainly a fair point. But this is just the beginning. As demand calls for it, I am happy to add more colors to the mix, and I'm happy to work with those that have ordered any multi-packs. But my very custom elastic does in fact come at great manufacturing cost. And not to mention the new hardware (also unlocked at each level), which requires CAD programming, mold making, production, and plating fees. All of which I cannot do without enough funding to keep the lights on out here in CA."

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Europilot watchface









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Nick's answer:
> "That is certainly a fair point. But this is just the beginning. As demand calls for it, I am happy to add more colors to the mix, and I'm happy to work with those that have ordered any multi-packs. But my very custom elastic does in fact come at great manufacturing cost. And not to mention the new hardware (also unlocked at each level), which requires CAD programming, mold making, production, and plating fees. All of which I cannot do without enough funding to keep the lights on out here in CA."
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


Thanks for reaching out, you are really helping this effort.

If all Nick sold were 26mm straps, and if this were a new business for him, I would better accept his response. As written, his response implies that he cannot sell ANY 26mm straps unless they are pre-ordered - and in enough quantity to justify each style/color choice. That's a safe strategy for a start-up, but Nick is trying to grow an existing business.
In most expanding businesses, you use the profits from existing sales (presumably Nick has a lot of business with his straps in other sizes based on the plethora of strap colors and hardware options already available) to fund investment in new raw materials (i.e. strap material and hardware) to support expected future sales of new products - in this case the 26mm straps. It doesn't make sense to make all future new product sales contingent on a pre-determined minimum quantity of pre-orders. As the situation stands now, If a potential customer goes to Nick's site to order a Tan 26mm strap, they would find it is unavailable. The same for any other 26mm strap other than black.

Nick has undoubtedly gained a lot of new potential customer exposure through the 26mm strap pre-order campaign, but he is losing a lot of potential business by not investing - up front - in 26mm strap material (funded now not only by profits from sales of existing products in other sizes/colors, but by a hefty success (US$2214) with the pre-order campaign).

Anyway, this is beyond the topic of this thread. Thanks again for your efforts and I will discuss with Nick to see what, if anything, we can do.

HTH


----------



## Rammus

Instinct Tactical Watchface


----------



## Rammus

Double message. &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

The Corona Virus got his own widget now.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## anto1980

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp;amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*



Nemo_Sandman said:


> I have sold my Instinct (and a Silver Square Casio) to invest in my F6.
> 
> I regret how easy to read was the Instinct: the back and white display is a must have.
> My F6 is sapphire and while being very hard to scratch it has a lot of reflection.
> 
> I also regret the higher bezel on the instinct. ;-)
> The F6 bezel is a beauty but the, for example, Tactix Delta bezel is higher. I like tall bezel.
> 
> But it's is a great tank watch.
> I use it every single day and it has not let me down once.











Yes, I had F6 Pro Sapphire and now I sold it and invested on F6x Pro Solar Titanium. It has Power Glass, not sapphire so easily to scratch, but the readings is amazing! Bigger but lightweight and fantastic!

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp;amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*

New Quatix spotted !


----------



## Odie

I imagine that the Mk2 will be released soon.


----------



## jacobsen1

I really want a 6 but I refuse to replace my 3 before it's dead (I expect years from now):


----------



## sweeperdk01

Newly acquired 6x sapphire on a custom leather strap


----------



## Odie

I ordered my 26mm Hook Strap from Nick Mankey. A bit of a wait though but it’s very comfortable.


----------



## aks12r

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Europilot watchface
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that strap looks VERY comfortable, is the titanium oem one?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

jacobsen1 said:


> I really want a 6 but I refuse to replace my 3 before it's dead (I expect years from now):


Great pic and no needs to replace if it is not broken. Reliable tools are priceless !!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

aks12r said:


> Nemo_Sandman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europilot watchface
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that strap looks VERY comfortable, is the titanium oem one?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> Since I have found it. I cannot remove it. My favorite. And I'm a huge fan of Nick Mankey's... But hey, I do get my watch wet a lot and I need it dry very quick too.
> So Titanium !
> And this "Vent" version is absolutely pricey (true) but very confortable even when sweating.
> Highly recommended but pricey !!
Click to expand...


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Some pics during the lock down.
The last one is name a Nilakka and designed by my friend Pekka Tuominen. This à folding puukko I use every day for cooking and pruning. 
Feel free to moderate me. 









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus

Running today Fenix6 sapphire


----------



## Rammus

Double post sorry


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Better tracing









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Another trace.
It is in between the skycrappers of La Défense and the Fenix has been able to follow my changing of direction to avoid people.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

I miss the old Time Zone...









The old one:








Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

Nemo_Sandman said:


> I miss the old Time Zone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old one:
> View attachment 15102081
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


That's very curious. I'm running the latest software (v. 9.00) on my 6x Pro and I still have what you call "the Old One." I have never seen the Time Widget you call "the New One."









HTH


----------



## gaijin

Nemo_Sandman said:


> I miss the old Time Zone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old one:
> View attachment 15102081
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


Turn Widget Glances OFF (*MENU > Widgets > Widget Glances OFF*) and you will see the old version again.

HTH


----------



## anto1980

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ted

Can I just ask a question here I am currently rocking the Instinct Tactical and am considering the F6 purely for the advantage of listening to music when working out.

So any issues with iTunes or Powerbeats Pro for music I should be aware of so I can ditch my phone and lighten my load.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus

I love her


----------



## Odie

Big Ted said:


> Can I just ask a question here I am currently rocking the Instinct Tactical and am considering the F6 purely for the advantage of listening to music when working out.
> 
> So any issues with iTunes or Powerbeats Pro for music I should be aware of so I can ditch my phone and lighten my load.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Honestly, you're better suited to ask this question on the Garmin forums.

I myself don't use my F6X Solar for music, so I can't be of assistance.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

gaijin said:


> Turn Widget Glances OFF (*MENU > Widgets > Widget Glances OFF*) and you will see the old version again.
> 
> HTH


Thank you my friend !


----------



## anto1980

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Dang you Nemo, Divine and gaijin......I blame you!

Just ordered a 6xpro and the TI bracelet from Amazon......

Have been happy with my Instinct, but have had the itch for a 6 for sometime, and I blame your pics, especially of the topo maps, for pushing me over the edge!

My 3 HR lasted for years, I flirted with a 5, then the Instinct........

Almost 7 days of battery life with my instinct - 2 gps dog walks per day, combined 2 hrs minimum.....3-4 gym/runs of an hour each...will the 6xpro be up to that?

At least with Amazon I get to play, and decide which I ultimately keep!

Should be here Wednesday.....


----------



## heavyduty

aks12r said:


> Nemo_Sandman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europilot watchface
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that strap looks VERY comfortable, is the titanium oem one?
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome watchface. Can you post more pics of it, maybe with different colors?
> 
> Sent from my SM-M307FN using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Here is a florilège.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## heavyduty

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*

Thanks, I really like that EuroPilot watchface.

It reminds me of the watch I developed for my Pebble:


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*



heavyduty said:


> Thanks, I really like that EuroPilot watchface.
> 
> It reminds me of the watch I developed for my Pebble:


Sword hands rule my world !


----------



## Maddog1970

6x pro arrived Wednesday, so have a few days to play.....

What I love:

- it's a Garmin! Easy to set up and use, Garmin connect is a breeze + works pretty much the same as my 3HR and even the Instinct!
- display is very nice, with plenty of room for those many data fields
- battery life appears to be stellar......fully charged on Wednesday, so we'd evening/thurs/Friday morning I've used constant HR, 6 GPS events totalling 9 hours, 2 workouts totalling 2 hours, and at 84%, showing 17days.....so If I get 20 days on a charge, with that usage, it will be almost 3 times better than my Instinct managed and 7 times better than the 5 I had and returned due to the garbage battery life!

Anyways, so far am very pleased!


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Black and blue.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Better tracing. Much better!









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

*Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) &amp;amp; Tactical Garmin Instinct*

The idea is to turn a stiff Seiko rubber band into a soft one.
Boiling water. 
10 minutes.


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Nice faces!









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Zulu Diver made of Italian Rubber which smells like chocolate!









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

And I have installed that Panerai style buckle for good Italian measure.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Just va little Nick Mankey's 30 seconds routine to pass into the Fenix before an activity.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Beware of the new jeweler's pads sold to remove the scratches on titanium and metallic watches.
They are so tiny now it is almost a scam...
















Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Worker

New addition:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975

Is the F6 display same as F5? I have the F5 and it's a dim screen (one of my minor peeves). Not as bad as my old neg Suunto Core but its not a bright display by far. I was out at my local REI last weekend and flirted briefly with the Instinct (display model) and I like the screen on that a lot better than the Fenix.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

So...
THEY ALL WENT SOLAR !!! even the Instinct which seems to be an much better Solar than the Fenix...

And with a Sapphire Power Glass for the Tactix Delta !!!









Garmin tactix® Delta Solar | Solar Powered Tactical Smartwatch


tactix® Delta Solar is a smartwatch that is ready for the long mission with a solar charging lens that delivers up to 24 days of battery life in smartwatch mode.




buy.garmin.com


----------



## hasto092

Love the Fenix line, just got my Solar variant the other day. So light on the wrist. Heaps more comfy than the non-titanium versions. IMHO.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Sapphire Solar Glass!!
(Not mine BTW, they are not available in France yet...}

















And on Garmin's site


----------



## Maddog1970

About 6 weeks into my Fenix 6x Pro and loving it.......love the customizable dials, the maps, and just general "multi-tool" approach it takes to the sheer amount of data and options.

I have settled in to a 15 day battery life, using:

GPS 2-3 hours per day for dog walks, and hiking.
3-4 1 hour workouts per week
2-3 additional hikes per week with Mrs Maddog, with probably 3-4 more hours of GPS usage.

so more than twice the Instinct, plus all the other options - very happy!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Maddog1970 said:


> About 6 weeks into my Fenix 6x Pro and loving it.......love the customizable dials, the maps, and just general "multi-tool" approach it takes to the sheer amount of data and options.
> 
> I have settled in to a 15 day battery life, using:
> 
> GPS 2-3 hours per day for dog walks, and hiking.
> 3-4 1 hour workouts per week
> 2-3 additional hikes per week with Mrs Maddog, with probably 3-4 more hours of GPS usage.
> so more than twice the Instinct, plus all the other options - very happy!
> 
> View attachment 15345296


And it us also a looker ! ;-)
Wear it in good health !!

In terms of "wearability" ?
How is the transition from the 47mm Instinct to the 51mm 6X Pro ?


----------



## Maddog1970

Nemo_Sandman said:


> And it us also a looker ! ;-)
> Wear it in good health !!
> 
> In terms of "wearability" ?
> How is the transition from the 47mm Instinct to the 51mm 6X Pro ?


size is great......

been a while since I had my much loved 3HR, but seems the same size wise.......and as a Casio fan, I'm used to bigger watches


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Removing scratches on bracelet and bezel.
Actually changing the line direction on the bezel to erase the marks and scratches.

Very happy with the ultra fine orange jeweler pad used.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Changement of plan. 
I'll keep the titanium.


----------



## AngryScientist

fantastic. looking forward to hearing your review of it. i'm really digging my 6pro solar, but that's another level. i really like the look of the nylon strap too, may just order one of those for my 6.


----------



## AngryScientist

Wait a second!

Just looked. Why is garmin asking $199 for quickfit-22 nylon straps? what is so special about these for the 200 dollar asking price? that's crazy!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

AngryScientist said:


> Wait a second!
> 
> Just looked. Why is garmin asking $199 for quickfit-22 nylon straps? what is so special about these for the 200 dollar asking price? that's crazy!


Yes. I really think they making huuuuge profit on accessories.
Their prices are just crazy.

But the $199 Nylon are the Jacquard weave made for the MARQ.
So they are trying to brand them in the luxury accessories...
"A *jacquard weave* is created through a loom process, which is programmed to raise each warp thread independently of the other threads. The design of the textile is incorporated into the *weave*, instead of being printed or dyed onto the fabric."









QuickFit 22 Watch Straps | Garmin







buy.garmin.com





Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jiman

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Removing scratches on bracelet and bezel.
> Actually changing the line direction on the bezel to erase the marks and scratches.
> 
> Very happy with the ultra fine orange jeweler pad used.


Nice job. I'm curious, did you take the bezel off or keep it on and tape off the crystal and other bits?

Do you know what grade of Ti Garmin uses?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Jiman said:


> Nice job. I'm curious, did you take the bezel off or keep it on and tape off the crystal and other bits?
> 
> Do you know what grade of Ti Garmin uses?


Thank you ! 

I heard it was Grade 5. MARQ and Chronos are in Grade 2...
So eventually I'm not sure.

I have not removed the bezel or protect the sapphire glass but with my thumb and be careful not to touch it.

Just taking my time to obtain the finish I wanted: some kind of vintage tool watch.
Actually I'm very happy with it. With the light reflections, it gives to titanium some kind of gentle patina on the bezel.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Today I have been hiking for 5 hours.
Battery as gone from 95% 80%.

Garmin outage is not an issue.

I was able to follow a course in the woods and record my progression.

Also the weather widest were very accurate. 
A changing in the weather have been followed and the rain came as minutecast predicted it. 
In the deep of the woods we have been able to find the hidden paths. 
Really happy.






































Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jiman

Good to know that The outage hasn’t affected the functionality of the watch. However, since it cannot load your activity to Garmin Connect at the moment, does the watch have the capability to save your information until Connect is back up?

Not sure if you use Strava, but does the watch need to connect through Garmin Connect to load activity to Strava? Or is it direct upload from your watch to Strava once you connect via WIFI?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Jiman said:


> Good to know that The outage hasn't affected the functionality of the watch. However, since it cannot load your activity to Garmin Connect at the moment, does the watch have the capability to save your information until Connect is back up?
> 
> Not sure if you use Strava, but does the watch need to connect through Garmin Connect to load activity to Strava? Or is it direct upload from your watch to Strava once you connect via WIFI?


There is 32 gigas to be used in that Fenix.

Also when plugged to a computer it is like another hard disk.
I go to activities folder, copy the one I want on my computer.
Import them into Mapmyrun website/account. And it's done.

The activities are *.fit files which can be imported in any program like Strava or in my case Mapmyrun.
It's free and easy.

The fit file of that 18km and 5 hours activity was only 486 Ko. Half a mega.



















Those Garmins are made to work perfectly out of the grid. Good thing.
The Garmin connect is just convenient but no need to have it to use the watch.
The weather works. The sleep analysing works fine. The rain radar works great.
And it can record a looooot of activities before being full.
In that case it is also very easy to back them up on another hard drive.


----------



## gaijin

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Those Garmins are made to work perfectly out of the grid. Good thing.
> The Garmin connect is just convenient but no need to have it to use the watch.
> The weather works...


Certainly not the case on my Instinct. Since the Garmin ecosphere went dark, my weather widget has looked like this:










No Garmin ecosphere = no Garmin Connect mobile.
No Garmin Connect mobile = no weather widget.

HTH


----------



## Jiman

Thanks for the detailed explanation. I totally forgot about the 32gb of memory. That’s makes perfect sense now.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

gaijin said:


> Certainly not the case on my Instinct. Since the Garmin ecosphere went dark, my weather widget has looked like this:
> 
> View attachment 15366139
> 
> 
> No Garmin ecosphere = no Garmin Connect mobile.
> No Garmin Connect mobile = no weather widget.
> 
> HTH


My Fenix 6 Pro Weather Widget is working perfectly.

Go figure. ;-)

It seems to go through another way than Garmin's !
Tonight Sunday 26th of July and....
My Weather Widget is perfectly accurate showing a 31° peak tomorrow Monday in Paris and another peak on Thursday at 29°. As planned...

So I guess this is not going through Garmin Connect Mobile.

(Sorry for the blue tainted screen.
This is a real white balance issue on my Samsung S20+ as it is late (23:36)










and I use a very warm yelloish main lamp in my room and... I got that white sheath in the background, so...the white balance is around 4300 K... and thedisplay appears totally blue. But it only looks blue in the camera not in real life !!  )















you can compare the forcast here:






Paris, France - Weather Forecasts | Maps | News - Yahoo Weather


View the latest weather forecasts, maps, news and alerts on Yahoo Weather. Find local weather forecasts for Paris, France throughout the world




www.yahoo.com














The peak of Monday and Thursday are visible there too.
























So the weather widget is still accurate. The information are going through another path than Garmin Connect which is down on my phone too.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

I have also asked on some Facebook group and it seems to work on other Fenix too'a'd for 945 users.










Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

It looks like your GCM is at least partially operative. On my iPhone 7+, this is what I see when I open GCM:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










That could explain why yours works and mine does not.

Well... I'll just be patient and hope that none of my work over the past couple of days doesn't get lost in the ether.

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## gaijin

Gosh! Who knew the Garmin Connect splash screen was X-Rated???


----------



## Rammus

The inverted display is amazing on this watch


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Soon it will be one year since the release of the Fenix 6.

How yours is coping ?

Here is a great video from Chase The Summit about his own experience:






And his second test about solar powering... As you can notice he has already scratched it...
I really enjoyed how he has adapted his tests taking the best advices from the comments.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

One year ago... I bought mine...
















Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

Nemo_Sandman said:


> One year ago... I bought mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


And I bought mine exactly one year ago today. Thanks for all your helpful posts!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Tactixface.









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Hello,

I always been looking for new strap and band solution for my Fenix.
Been a big fan of Nick Mankey's Hook strap until I have my band caught in some equipment and having almost lost my watch.
One of the concern with some elastic band is the Fenix 6 spring bars to pop away.

Then I have found Alex Moss's works on Etchy and on his own site. The man is specialized in Zulu straps made of leather and rubber.
He also developed a series of 3 rings Zulu straps with a placement for the HR sensor.

Since I'm very happy with my purchase I wanted to share it with you. 
Alex makes custom strap and in case of doubt, he is always ready to chat.
The rubber is of very nice quality. 1,5mm thick and feels like someone as cut it from a diver suit.
No strong vanilla scent like on some Italian rubber straps but some nice subtile rubber odor. 
For what I know he has designed his strap for his own uses.

The good thing with rubber is that it will not slide easily and will be catching your wrist even when worn loose.
I wear it loose and it is very confortable feeling the Fenix will not slide on the wrist.
For the testimonies I have found on various forums, it seems to outlast any silicon straps which can rot. Rubber is more resistant.
The HR sensor also works like it was working with the OEM titanium band.

Why a Zulu strap? Because in case of springbar failure, the Fenix will stay attached to my wrist. It is a very KISS (Keep It Super Simple) kind of solution.
So for people who are swimming and running it could be a nice alternative. Yellow Dog Watch Strap is the name.
Easy to clean and to forget. A very nice and unique strap ! Rugged, a confort for the wrist and peace of the mind.
For the rest you can all use a search engine to find his price and his shop. :-D

I'm still a fan of my hook strap in term of pure confort but for peace of mind, I have found that solution. Perhaps you got another ?

Pictures are from my Titanium Fenix 6 and Alex Moss own Fenix 5X (he proposes 20mm, 22mm and 26mm wide). Also notice the HR sensor "loop" which is larger that the strap.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Pictures on a second post as I seem not to be able to edit my previous one.


























































Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

2 weeks later...

A little update on Yellowdog Trap. It is super confortable and has the advantage of being dried in a second.
It is really a strap to wear and forget. All terrain really !!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Picture on other message as I cant seem to be able to edit my previous message from my phone.









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## anto1980

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

anto1980 said:


> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Ganzo! Very nice one!
Tell us the story behind, please! 
And show us a wrist shot!

Mine....... Is still rubber. With a keeper.

Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

The elastic confort of the hook strap with the instant dry of rubber.









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Mickm92

gaijin said:


> *Re: Fenix 6 (Solar?) & Tactical Garmin Instinct*
> 
> Thank you very much for turning me on to this watch face. I had a few less than satisfying experiences with third party watch faces on my fenix 3 and tactix Bravo, so I had generally discounted them. I had no idea how far the Connect IQ platform in general, and the watch faces in particular, had advanced in the last couple of years.
> 
> This is a very well thought out watch face. Here it is on my 6X Pro:
> 
> View attachment 14467075
> 
> 
> Other than a couple of very minor niggles (time format can only be 12-Hour or 24-Hour - no Military format available which means I lose the leading zero in times less than 12 hours (see Sunrise time in pic) and still have the separating colon) it is working very well. I was pleasantly surprised that many of the items can be formatted on my phone through the Connect IQ App - never knew that was possible.
> 
> So, thanks again for broadening my horizon.


What background colour do you have set on this watch face?


----------



## sweeperdk01

Adding myself to the list


----------



## myltz400

Hi, does the Fenix 6 titanium come with the Pro features, maps, music, and Garmin pay? Does it only come with sapphire? Or is there an actual Titanium Pro and sapphire model? Slightly confused even looking at the stats I have found. I think I missed all the best prices right before Christmas, keeping my eye out for future sales...


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Winter's guide.





































Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

myltz400 said:


> Hi, does the Fenix 6 titanium come with the Pro features, maps, music, and Garmin pay? Does it only come with sapphire? Or is there an actual Titanium Pro and sapphire model? Slightly confused even looking at the stats I have found. I think I missed all the best prices right before Christmas, keeping my eye out for future sales...


Yes.

Here is the rule:

Titanium means sapphire and pro
Sapphire means pro but could be steel or titanium. 
Pro means it could Gorilla Glass or Sapphire.

Solar means gorilla glass (only exception with solar sapphire today is the Tactix) 
Solar on fenix means titanium or steel and only gorilla on Fenix.


----------



## myltz400

Thanks for the information. Which would you pick between the 6 solar or titanium?


----------



## therion

Charging the battery a bit on my Tactix Delta sapphire Solar. I left it in the sun for 2 hours yesterday and it gained 1% battery. Awesome...so worth the 1.1 k€ price tag...


----------



## therion

The solar thing is a joke. Absolutely worthless.
But I like the watch and the fact that it's the only one out there with solar AND sapphire. I feel so unique. Oh my.


----------



## NatiLad79

Nice pic


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

myltz400 said:


> Thanks for the information. Which would you pick between the 6 solar or titanium?


The 6 Solar got a Gorilla Glass and a solar function which is a "gadget" compared to the Garmin Instinct Solar which can sustain only with the power of the sun, a true "survival" watch IMHO.

The 6 Titanium got a sapphire glass. Harder than Gorilla Glass but with much more reflects.
The Gorilla is matte and very legible like... the Garmin instinct (solar or not)...

I got the Silver Titanium 6 for 18 months. Very happy with it. Not a single mark on the sapphire glass.
Some light scratches on the bezel which can be fixed with a jeweler pad.

Here she is. My favorite Garmin so far (and I love Instinct !! )


----------



## Clyderiver-78

gaijin said:


> Measures 49mm from outside of upper lug to outside of lower lug.
> 
> By my definition of lug-to-lug distance which is outside of upper springbar hole to outside of lower springbar hole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Instinct measures 40mm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTH


So to be clear, the picture above is of a 40mm garmin Instinct? I am looking all over the web for the lug to lug for both 40 and 45mm models.


----------



## gaijin

Clyderiver-78 said:


> So to be clear, the picture above is of a 40mm garmin Instinct? I am looking all over the web for the lug to lug for both 40 and 45mm models.


No. To be clear, that is a photo of the original Instinct - Standard Edition which is a 45mm model.

HTH


----------

